# Italo Disco



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Jun 2013)




----------



## Ruso (21 Jun 2013)

Poleeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Jun 2013)

Joder, qué recuerdos!


----------



## Radiopatio (21 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vpHUcqe2v-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Jun 2013)

Esta también es genial...
[YOUTUBE]14IRDDnEPR4[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 21-jun-2013 at 20:59 ----------

O esta...
[YOUTUBE]JmcA9LIIXWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr.King Schultz_borrado (21 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]01SBf0tsLyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## f4frogger (21 Jun 2013)

si te fijas bien se ve que el cantante es Sabrina antes de pasar por quirófano.


----------



## das kind (21 Jun 2013)

¿Qué tal si nos ceñimos a la temática del hilo?


----------



## f4frogger (22 Jun 2013)

vamos con más extravagancia vacua eurotrash-ochentera, hablemos del milenarismo ya

[YOUTUBE]cVikZ8Oe_XA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Jun 2013)

Ruso dijo:


> Poleeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Eso de poleeee que dicen siempre qué quiere decir?

El primero es el que abre el hilo ¿no? Si acaso deberían decir segun o algo así pero vamos, que es una gilipolez como una catedral.


----------



## f4frogger (22 Jun 2013)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Eso de poleeee que dicen siempre qué quiere decir?
> 
> El primero es el que abre el hilo ¿no? Si acaso deberían decir segun o algo así pero vamos, que es una gilipolez como una catedral.



técnicamente el que abre el hilo da el pistoletazo de salida, sería como el ecclestone de esa carrera.

bueno no ése sería calópez. sería como el agag, o mejor, el politicucho de turno que le monta la carrera en un país.

en fin para que lo entiendas. calópez es ecclestone, el que abre el hilo es la rita barberá con el premio de europa, y el que polea es como el alemán del dedico.


----------



## vk90 (22 Jun 2013)

No sabía lo que era el miedo hasta que vi este vídeo.

Aún tengo pesadillas con Fancy.

[YOUTUBE]Vkd_JwsjJ6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Samuel E. Bragas (22 Jun 2013)

Creía que el hilo iba de italo disco...

[YOUTUBE]weMrzt6W8V8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## das kind (26 Jun 2013)

Un par de ellas más de Fancy, unos de los reyes del italodisco:

[YOUTUBE]DCkazYs5CIU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]zijbRTzI9qY[/YOUTUBE]

Qué tiempos aquellos!!!


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Jun 2013)

La pista de baile era como una especie de pequeño bosque de rostros sin nombre, entre una neblina de toda clase de humos y sudores propios del ambiente. Buscando como un cazador acechando a su presa, intuyendose mutuamente sus respectivas presencias, de repente, entre la musica y las conversaciones indescifrables, entre vasos de tubo balanceandose al compas, dos miradas alcanzaban a encontrarse. Como si por un instante todo se detuviese entre ellos, y se formase un invisible pasillo de atraccion y deseo. Los ojos como imanes, hablaban por si solos, la musica pasaba a transformarse en testigo complice de algo que para el resto de la gente estaba pasando totalmente desapercibido. Y llegaba el momento de esa clase especial de enamoramiento que surgia sin necesidad siquiera de aproximacion. Tan intenso, que no necesitaba durar mas de lo que durase la cancion para que la noche hubiese sido todo un exito.


----------



## Toctocquienes (26 Jun 2013)

¡Grandioso hilo!


----------



## das kind (26 Jun 2013)

Den Harrow no era este tío, como muchos piensan, sino que fue una especie de proyecto musical. Los productores buscaron un modelo guaperas que pusiera el careto, pero ni siquiera cantaba él... :XX:::

Como Milli Vanilli, vamos. 

Este fue posiblemente su mayor hit:

[YOUTUBE]na9bFpvDlCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Jun 2013)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> ¡Grandioso hilo!



Cuando yo comence a frecuentar discotecas, el Italo Disco ya habia desaparecido de las cabinas de los disc-jockeys, aquellos que por regla general, eran los hijos mas puteros y paletos de los dueños de aquellas salas de fiestas de pueblo que tanto gustaba frecuentar. La supuesta tierra prometida en que las catetas acudirian a la llamada frenetica de nuestros 501 marcando paquete. La busqueda de algun recinto al que todavia no hubiese llegado la palabra de cristo, y donde zagales con verdadero estilo pudiesen mojar facilmente en los pasillos de los servicios. Pero al final de la noche, por norma general, la conquista del paraiso solia terminar en un nuevo fracaso consolado por la hamburguesa completa y el penultimo pitillo. Ahora por fin lo he comprendido, lo que fallaba era la musica, ya a medio camino entre el popeteo intercalado con jeviruladas y los primeros pasos del bacalao y la musica maquina. Aquella atmosfera no era la mas adecuada para salir de caza preparando el terreno hasta que las lentas llegaran. Por eso estoy convencido de que los tiempos en que mas se pillaba cacho, era cuando el Italo Disco le permitia a uno poder explotar todo su potencial y talento de latin lover.

Las nenas podian guardarse la paga en la permanente, y se peinaban la pelambrera del coño con el cepillo de dientes.

Por eso yo siempre he sido tambien un fiel nostalgico de todos aquellos años en que ni siquiera tenia pelos encima del carajo, donde existia verdadera musica bailable.


----------



## guerea (26 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tfAKBKm783o[/YOUTUBE]

Ale, mi pequeña aportación


----------



## Acredito (26 Jun 2013)

[youtube]44CcpkRqSaI[/youtube]


----------



## das kind (27 Jun 2013)

También había sitio para el pagafanteo en el Italo disco...

[YOUTUBE]grGjD1rTNyg[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 16:18 ----------




Samuel E. Bragas dijo:


> Creía que el hilo iba de italo disco...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]weMrzt6W8V8[/YOUTUBE]



En mi opinión, si hubiera que resumir el italo disco en una compilación de 10 canciones, ésta debería figurar obligatoriamente.


----------



## das kind (28 Jun 2013)

Como tengo la mañana musical (será cosa de que por fin vemos el sol de contínuo por aquí) subo un vidioclis de esos de otro de los iconos del italodisco: Gary Low.

[YOUTUBE]AIpTTowLMVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toctocquienes (28 Jun 2013)

Cabrones estoy enganchado, tengo el torrent echando humo bajando todo esto.


----------



## das kind (28 Jun 2013)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Cabrones estoy enganchado, tengo el torrent echando humo bajando todo esto.



Pues rete a su banda ancha y no se olvide de este clasicazo: 

[YOUTUBE]HhkDsTH8eLE[/YOUTUBE]

::


----------



## Bizarro Man (28 Jun 2013)

Por fin alguien con buen gusto en este foro!

¡Esto es musica!



Una de las frustaciones de mi vida es no haber bailado en la Discos de la Costa del Sol estas canciones en los 80´s, las leyes del Espacio-Tiempo son implacables e inexorables.



Tiempo ha compre una recopilacion de Italo Disco en Cd que vale su precio en Platino y es de lo mejor de me CDteca. 



Yo ahora me elevaria y bailaria con:


*Up&Down -- Eddy Huntington

Challenger -- Baby´s Gang*

Busquen sus Videos. 


Y si les sirve para odiarme aun mas, si, las tengo en Version original en CD en mi poder en la recopilacion y son 4 Cd............. 

Me degustare esta noche con ella, gracias por recordarmelo.


----------



## ipj (28 Jun 2013)

No tenéis perdón.

Se os ha olvidado el clasicazo de los clasicazo: P. Lyon.

[YOUTUBE]yQNHyHaRfUM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (28 Jun 2013)

En realidad el Italo Disco surgio en Europa en la decada de los ochenta, como respuesta a la musica disco americana de los sententa que ya estaba en decadencia.

Y como la mayoria de estudios de grabacion estaban en Italia, de ahi el nombre. Pero ya va siendo hora de dejarse de complejos, y reivindicar un estilo musical que marco toda una epoca, y con ella, a varias generaciones.

Porque de mala no tenia nada, las canciones se caracterizaban tanto por el ritmo como por los estribillos pegadizos. La mejor musica de baile y de ambiente discotequero, que valia tanto para bailar sueltos, agarrados, para quedarse en los sofas a meterse mano, o incluso para descansar la mona en los lavabos.

Y ademas daban buen rollo y ganas de pasarselo chachipiruli, o dabuten, como tambien se solia decir.

Cada vez que escucho alguna, me viene a la cabeza mi infancia, cuando andaba enamoriscado de la morenita de Regaliz. Y pienso que si en los noventa aun se hubiese seguido pinchando Italo Disco en las discotecas, hubiese ligado bastante mas, claro que si. Y si no, por lo menos en la pista habria dado el cante como nadie.


----------



## Lada sigulet (28 Jun 2013)

Pino D'Angio - Ma Quale Idea - YouTube

EL chulo italiano en su maxima expresion, Pino D Angio, que idea, todo un clasico.

Que rabia, como se adjunta el video que se vea? Si alguien sabe corregirlo, gracias de antemano.


----------



## das kind (28 Jun 2013)

Lada sigulet dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]Pino D'Angio - Ma Quale Idea - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> EL chulo italiano en su maxima expresion, Pino D Angio, que idea, todo un clasico.
> 
> Que rabia, como se adjunta el video que se vea? Si alguien sabe corregirlo, gracias de antemano.



Ponga solo lo que aparece después del = en la barra de direcciones.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Jul 2013)

Tras la tipica sesion playera, la ducha reparadora de aguita templadita tirando a fria, y ya con el frescor del caribe, ponerse guapeton para salir de marcha. Quedando con los colegas en el bar de siempre a tomarse la primera antes de lanzarse a la aventura. Las nenas esperando en las discotecas con sus minifalditas luciendo bien morenitas, esperando por un desconocido seductor que no haria falta que le regalase una flor. Bastaria con echarle una sonrisa y el morro suficiente para demostrarle como se baila. Con un poco de suerte, la noche tambien acabaria en la playa, y como prueba irrefutable, las bragas de la chavala, para echar la ultima copichuela celebrandolo con la peña. Ese era el plan ideal de cualquier verano, donde el Italo Disco era la mejor musica para pillar cacho.


----------



## Toctocquienes (4 Jul 2013)

Todos los recopilatorios que he bajado son mierda líquida, no sale ninguna de las que poneis aquí. WTF???


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Jul 2013)

Lo mas curioso del Italo Disco es que fue un estilo musical que tenia un poco de todo, desde temas mas poperos a otros mas electronicos, pero con una tematica discotequera comun bastante clara. La estetica evidentemente ochentera en su mas pura esencia, y por supuesto el afan comercial a nivel internacional. Por lo que era habitual que si una cancion del Italo Disco tuviese exito, fuese en varios paises al mismo tiempo, independientemente del idioma. Las letras podian ser una especie de popurri en ingles, italiano, frances o tambien español. Como por ejemplo, este duo italiano que alcanzaron algunos de sus mayores exitos cantando en español.


----------



## Nebulosas (6 Jul 2013)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Lo mas curioso de la italo-disco es que fue un estilo musical que tenia un poco de todo, desde temas mas poperos a otros mas electronicos, pero con una tematica discotequera comun bastante clara. La estetica evidentemente ochentera en su mas pura esencia, y por supuesto el afan comercial a nivel internacional. Por lo que era habitual que si una cancion de la italo-disco tuviese exito, fuese en varios paises al mismo tiempo, independientemente del idioma. Las letras podian ser una especie de popurri en ingles, italiano, frances o tambien español. Como por ejemplo, este duo italiano que alcanzaron algunos de sus mayores exitos cantando en español.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nebulosas (6 Jul 2013)

Por cierto, los hombres más guapos de toda Europa, los italianos.

Sin duda alguna.


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 May 2014)

Lo busqué para otro hilo pero pega mejor aquí puesto que está catalogado como italo-disco:

Tal vez alguien conozca más a Den Harrow por este otro tema:
[YOUTUBE]Z0hfQZKOnuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vicaño (19 May 2014)

En el verano del 85, esta canción fue la hostia! 

[YOUTUBE]pUIJbiXY6Ss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Widowmaker (3 Abr 2017)

Alguien había puesto a Max-Him?

Max-Him - Lady Fantasy (1985) - YouTube

Max Him Japanese girl - YouTube


----------



## Lada sigulet (3 Abr 2017)

Que bien movían el culito las chortinas 15 añeras de la clase al ritmo de esta canción cuando te las encontrabas en la disco-granudos-clearasil.

Tullio de Piscopo - Primavera - Stop Bajon - Formel 1 - 1983 - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Abr 2017)

Sandra - Maria Magdalena 1985 - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Oct 2019)

La que señalaba el comienzo o final de las lentas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Oct 2019)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Oct 2019)

Este era el primo del pájaro loco.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Oct 2019)




----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Oct 2019)

das kind dijo:


> Como tengo la mañana musical (será cosa de que por fin vemos el sol de contínuo por aquí) subo un vidioclis de esos de otro de los iconos del italodisco: Gary Low.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]AIpTTowLMVM[/YOUTUBE]



I want you
Cos you make me feel good
I want you 
Cos you make me..


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Oct 2019)

Lada sigulet dijo:


> Pino D'Angio - Ma Quale Idea - YouTube
> 
> EL chulo italiano en su maxima expresion, Pino D Angio, que idea, todo un clasico.
> 
> Que rabia, como se adjunta el video que se vea? Si alguien sabe corregirlo, gracias de antemano.



Yo me sabía la letra y tenía hecha mi coreografía aunque realmente no era de mi época, pero molaba.
El caso es que bastante años después, estando una disco con amigas, pinchan a Pino, evidentemente el dj pensaba que iba a trolear a la gente.
Pues bien, salgo yo como un misil con mis coreografías, mi trajecito de punto naranja y mis golpes de pelo...y la caña. La gente flipaba con un tema tan prehistórico. Acabé bailando como una posesa rodeada de tíos y aplaudiendome.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Oct 2019)

*¡¡¡eeehhh, ooohhh, uhhh, ahhh....!!!*

*¡¡¡Kalimba de luna!!!*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Oct 2019)

Eso no es italo-disco.

Aqui una que si hoy en dia te pones a escucharla en la radio del coche a la puerta de un colegio, igual hasta puede que te lleven preso:


----------



## Hipérbole (8 Mar 2020)

No soy de la época, pero esta música la conozco por mi madre y uno de mis tíos... es la típica música que te encanta o detestas, no hay término medio. También creo que está muy infravalorada (por algunos sectores) por el cliché que lleva de ser hortera o cursi (no estoy del todo de acuerdo). Las versiones alargadas son espectaculares en algunos casos.

*Valerie Dore - It's so easy*



*Gazebo - Love in your eyes*



*Savage - Only you*


----------



## Hipérbole (8 Mar 2020)

También hay temas que no son muy conocidos (más bien, nada) pero que "escarbando" se encuentran ciertas "joyas". 

*L'Affair - Secret eyes*



*Silver Pozzoli - From You To Me*



*Jules - You and me*


----------



## Hipérbole (8 Mar 2020)

De esto hay varios subgéneros, por ejemplo, el _"Space Synth"_.

*Space Synth (1983/1987)*

Desde mediados de los 80 se desarrolló el _Space Synth_, como subgénero. Este estilo es un cruce entre el Italo Disco y el Space Disco y es normalmente instrumental, centrado en los sonidos espaciales. Son características las producciones de _Koto_, _Proxyon_, _Rofo_, _Cyber People_, _Hipnosis_ y _Laserdance_.

Italo disco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

*Laserdance - Battle Cry (Remix)*




*Kano - Ikeya Seki *(Este me parece espectacular)




*Koto - Jabdah*


----------



## Hipérbole (8 Mar 2020)

*Azul y negro - Suspense*



*Azul y negro - Isadora*



*Proxyon - Space Guards (Original Mix)*


----------



## Hipérbole (9 Mar 2020)

Este tipo de música tenía una gran producción que más quisiera la música actual (si se puede considerar como tal).

*P. LION - Dream (Extended)*



*Ryan paris - Fall In Love*



*KANO - Queen Of Witches (1983)*


----------



## das kind (9 Mar 2020)

Hipérbole dijo:


> *Azul y negro - Suspense*
> 
> 
> 
> *Azul y negro - Isadora*




Joder, estos tíos serían unos dioses en cualquier país que supiera tratar bien a sus músicos. Unos auténticos cracks que, por cierto, fueron el primer grupo español en grabar un CD. _Isadora _es una absouta maravilla, pero_ The Night_ fue un pelotazo mundial.

El de barbas (Joaquín Montoya) es profesor en el conservatorio de música en Murcia (si no recuerdo mal) y tenía hasta hace un tiempo su propio proyecto. Carlos García-Vaso se quedó con el nombre del grupo y ha seguido haciendo discos y giras.

En cuanto al tema del hilo, pongo aquí esto para aquellos que esperan una llamada en estos tiempos de tribulación:


----------



## Hipérbole (9 Mar 2020)

das kind dijo:


> pero_ The Night_ fue un pelotazo mundial.


----------



## Hipérbole (9 Mar 2020)

*German Disco (1982/1987)*

En Alemania, donde el término _Italo Disco_ fue acuñado originalmente y comercializado por ZYX Records en 1983, surgieron otros nombres para describir el género como eurodisco o _Disco Fox_. Las producciones alemanas también eran cantadas exclusivamente en inglés y se caracterizaban por su énfasis en la melodía, una exagerada sobreproducción y un acercamiento más serio a la temática del amor. Son ejemplos los trabajos de Modern Talking, Fancy, Bad Boys Blue, Joy, Lian Ross, C.C. Catch y otros.

*Bad boys blue - You're a Woman (Long Version)*




*Patty Ryan - You're My Love (My Life) (With Lyrics)*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Mar 2020)

Coño, se agradece que gente con buen gusto musical reflote de vez en cuando el hilo con sus aportaciones.

Aqui un temazo de italo-disco totalmente made in Spain, que seguramente muchos recordaran.


----------



## das kind (10 Mar 2020)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Coño, se agradece que gente con buen gusto musical reflote de vez en cuando el hilo con sus aportaciones.
> 
> Aqui un temazo de italo-disco totalmente made in Spain, que seguramente muchos recordaran.




Sí señor; con producción de Nacho Cano, si no recuerdo mal. Otro _One Hit Wonder _patrio.

Pongo este temazo que hacía décadas que no escuchaba y que encontré gracias a las sugerencias del _yutú_ (el vídeo es casero, hecho por ellos para presentarlo a la discográfica):


----------



## Hipérbole (10 Mar 2020)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Coño, se agradece que gente con buen gusto musical reflote de vez en cuando el hilo con sus aportaciones.



No es que quiera monopolizar el hilo, pero ya puestos...

*Brian Ice - Talking To The Night (1985)*




*Max-Him - Lady Fantasy (1985) *(Para mi gusto no es que cante muy bien, pero la canción es muy buena y la música te transporta)



Pongo letra de la canción en español, y por cierto, muuuy reveladora... 

Letra:

_Es hora de que reparta el daño que has hecho. 

No me perteneces 

Entonces no sirve de nada tratar de ser el número uno.

¿Por qué debes ser tú? 

¿Quién sigue dándome angustia todo el tiempo? 

Inventar dulces ilusiones y constantemente envenenar mi mente. 

¿Por qué hacer de mi vida una miseria? 

¿Por qué quieres hacerme pagar? 

No trates de hacer el ridículo 

Mejor créeme cuando digo: 

Tengo mi orgullo 

Estás disparando de par en par

Y solo para tu información. 

Tengo mi orgullo

Ahora decido que has tenido tu última invitación.

Lady Fantasy

El hechizo del engaño de tu personalidad imaginaria.

Es hora de que veas

He descubierto tu irrealidad.

Tengo mi orgullo

Estás disparando de par en par

Y solo para tu información.

Ahora tu decides

Este es el final de tu fascinación._


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Mar 2020)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Mar 2020)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Mar 2020)

Uno de los mayores exitazos de la historia del Italo-disco: 



Cancion sencillamente sublime:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Mar 2020)




----------



## kakarot (10 Mar 2020)

Musica normal, para gente NORMAL


----------



## Hipérbole (10 Mar 2020)

Algunos temas eran "rare tracks", ese de Cerrone...  

El tema de Ryan Paris "Dolce Vita" es un clásico, y quizás el más conocido del género, y que de algún modo sirvió para que se popularizara. 

El tema de Gazebo "I like Chopin" me encanta la parte no cantada, la instrumental.

A parte, qué guapa C.C.Catch. Esos ojos verdes y esos labios y esa dulzura femenina...


----------



## haburrido (10 Mar 2020)

Odio a Battiato, es tan alegre y optimista, pero venga, bah


----------



## impedancia (10 Mar 2020)




----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (10 Mar 2020)

De lo mejor del género...


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (10 Mar 2020)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Por cierto, los hombres más guapos de toda Europa, los italianos.
> 
> Sin duda alguna.



No estoy de acuerdo, los italianos suelen ser tirando a feos. Pero las italianas...el viejo Esta democracia estuvo muy obsesionado con la de negro: 



No cantaban ellas pero no hacia falta...jajaja


----------



## Hipérbole (10 Mar 2020)

*The Twins - Face To Face Heart To Heart*


----------



## das kind (10 Mar 2020)

impedancia dijo:


>




Uno de los estribillos más hermosos del italo disco, sin duda.


----------



## das kind (10 Mar 2020)

Hipérbole dijo:


> *Bad boys blue - You're a Woman (Long Version)*




De Bad Boys Blue me gustaban muchas, pero me quedo con ésta:



Creo que ya sólo queda vivo el de la derecha.


----------



## das kind (10 Mar 2020)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Uno de los mayores exitazos de la historia del Italo-disco:




A mi juicio, esta es LA CANCIÓN de aquella época. Últimamente la habré escuchado chorrocientas veces.


----------



## Rompeconejos (11 Mar 2020)

No se más.


----------



## Chispeante (11 Mar 2020)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Coño, se agradece que gente con buen gusto musical reflote de vez en cuando el hilo con sus aportaciones.
> 
> Aqui un temazo de italo-disco totalmente made in Spain, que seguramente muchos recordaran.



El hilo es una auténtica maravilla, para ponerle una chincheta y colocarlo en primera línea. Pero lo de este tema es algo olímpico, por lo del monte griego. Nunca se valorará lo suficiente un temazo como el que aportas. Descomunal, de lo mejorcito del género sin ninguna duda. Lástima que su historial de reproducciones en youtube no supere las cientos de millones.


----------



## impedancia (11 Mar 2020)

Hipérbole dijo:


> *Azul y negro - Suspense*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde el el minuto 2:35 hasta el 3:05 no me canso de esucharla.


----------



## das kind (11 Mar 2020)

impedancia dijo:


> Desde el el minuto 2:35 hasta el 3:05 no me canso de esucharla.




Fantástica. Otro temazo más de estos dos genios.

Para los más jóvenes: la sintonía oficial de la Vuelta Ciclista a España fue un par de años años de Azul y Negro; otros dos superhits:






Pero bueno, que me desvío del hilo. Para volver al tema que nos ocupa:

*Silver Pozzoli - Step by Step*



A bailar!!!


----------



## Hipérbole (11 Mar 2020)

*Scotch - Take Me Up (Disco Mix)*


----------



## Hipérbole (11 Mar 2020)

Más música para disfrutar 

*Piano Fantasía - Song for Denise (Maxi Version)*




*Kasso - Walkman (1982)*




*Kano - I' M Ready (12" Italo-Disco 1980)*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Mar 2020)

haburrido dijo:


> Odio a Battiato, es tan alegre y optimista, pero venga, bah



Adoro a Battiato, pero no se dedicaba al italo-disco.


----------



## haburrido (11 Mar 2020)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Adoro a Battiato, pero no se dedicaba al italo-disco.



compi, ya por curiosida, que es el italo-disco?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Mar 2020)

haburrido dijo:


> compi, ya por curiosida, que es el italo-disco?



Ya se ha comentado en algunos post por ahi. Un estilo de musica disco que se desarrollo en Europa durante la decada de los ochenta, denominado asi porque la mayoria de estudios de grabacion donde se producian las canciones estaban en Italia, aunque tambien habia bastantes en Alemania y Francia.

Lo mas curioso del italo-disco es que fue un estilo musical que tenia un poco de todo, desde temas mas poperos a otros mas electronicos, pero con una tematica discotequera comun bastante clara. La estetica evidentemente ochentera en su mas pura esencia, y por supuesto el afan comercial a nivel internacional. Por lo que era habitual que si una cancion de la italo-disco tuviese exito, fuese en varios paises al mismo tiempo, independientemente del idioma. Las letras podian ser una especie de popurri en ingles, italiano, frances o tambien español.

De todos modos la mejor manera de reconocerlo es haber vivido durante toda aquella epoca.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Mar 2020)

Un ejemplo ciertamente curioso pero a su vez tambien bastante paradigmatico de la mezcla de estilos, idiomas o nacionalidades que se podian encontrar era este.

Un cantante ingles, que logro alcanzar el exito con una cancion cantada primero en portugues, y luego tambien en español.


----------



## Akela 14 (11 Mar 2020)

Gracias a todos por las aportaciones.


----------



## das kind (11 Mar 2020)

Se nos cae burbuja.info: casi 90 mensajes y nadie ha puesto a la reina de las pajas de los '80: SABRINA SALERNO



Menudo escándalo con este vídeo en la nochevieja de 1987:


----------



## das kind (11 Mar 2020)

Y añado la que más me gusta de Ken Laszlo:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Mar 2020)

das kind dijo:


> Se nos cae burbuja.info: casi 90 mensajes y nadie ha puesto a la reina de las pajas de los '80: SABRINA SALERNO
> 
> 
> 
> Menudo escándalo con este vídeo en la nochevieja de 1987:



Sabrina era una diosa aunque yo tampoco la incluiria dentro del genero especifico del italo-disco. Lo suyo era en todo caso una especie de subgenero discotequero picanton junto a otras como Samantha Fox, Danuta Lato o Angela Cavagna.

Por cierto, la ultima que ha puesto, "All of me", siempre me ha parecido una muy buena cancion, y probablemente la mejor de su repertorio.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Mar 2020)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Mar 2020)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Mar 2020)




----------



## Hipérbole (12 Mar 2020)

*Riky Maltese - All The Night*




*Albert One - Secrets*




*Al Corley - Square Rooms*



Muy reveladora también, y un poco depresiva, hay que decirlo.

Letra:

_Pensando en habitaciones cuadradas

un humano sin ilusiones.

Tristes tensiones en una cara triste

¿A eso hemos llegado?

Es el mundo audaz

este viejo amor

moviéndose a ninguna parte.

Y va a hacer frío.

El viento se detiene

las nubes van

Estamos solos.

Oh oh, oh oh

Lo sé

Puedo verlos.

Oh oh, oh oh

Lo sé

Puedo verlos.

Puedo sentirlos

Puedo verlos.

Oh oh, oh oh

habitaciones cuadradas

Oh oh, oh oh

habitaciones cuadradas.

Ellos no escuchan

a ellos no les importa

si un hombre está desesperado

Oh oh, oh oh

habitaciones cuadradas

Oh oh, oh oh

habitaciones cuadradas.

Camina

larga y larga despeja la visión de uno con uno

Y todavía me mueves

Me deshaces como siempre lo has hecho.

Pero ahora me doy cuenta de que no te hemos hecho sin palabras

Solo tu y yo

solo tú y yo hasta el final de los tiempos.

Oh oh, oh oh

Lo sé

Puedo verlos._


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Mar 2020)




----------



## Hipérbole (12 Mar 2020)

*Torrevado - Living In The Shuttle*




*Julia Claire- Classical*




*Jules - I Want To...*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Mar 2020)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Mar 2020)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Mar 2020)

Un clasicazo que creo que todavia no se habia incluido, y que por supuesto tambien podria considerarse como Italo Disco en español.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Mar 2020)

Y como no, un capitulo aparte se merecen los Modern Talking, que arrasaron en toda Europa con su estilo pastelero, eran algo asi como los Bee Gees del Italo Disco. Uno de los dos era maricon, y aunque el moreno tuviese mas pinta de afeminado, creo que el que perdia aceite era el rubio.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Mar 2020)

La musica disco americana de los sententa se habia empezado a quedar obsoleta y pasada de moda, cuando en Europa habia que seguir llenando las discotecas ofreciendole al publico algun producto musical novedoso pero de calidad, con el que llenar las pistas de baile. El rollo en plan Travolta ya no se estilaba, y lo que se llevaban era las hombreras y los peinados recargados. Los ochenta se habrian paso, y con ellos, la necesidad de encontrar un nuevo estilo discotequero mas fresco y desenfadado, y ese era como no, el Italo Disco.

Despues llegarian los noventa y el comienzo de otros estilos de musica bailable como el maquina, bakalao, house, etc.... Pero ninguno ha dejado tanta huella como logro dejar el Italo Disco. Un estilo de musica de baile que a diferencia de otros, nunca se pasara de moda. Porque cada vez que escuchas una cancion de Italo Disco, inevitablemente quieras o no quieras, se te empieza a mover una pierna.

Y seguimos para bingo...









Y otra pequeña joya para terminar con esta tanda:


----------



## Hipérbole (15 Mar 2020)

*ROFO - You've got to move it on (Subtítulos en español)*




*DIGITAL EMOTION - Go Go Yellow Screen*




*Lune de miel - Paradise mi amor (extended version)*


----------



## Hipérbole (20 Mar 2020)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Coño, se agradece que gente con buen gusto musical reflote de vez en cuando el hilo con sus aportaciones.
> 
> Aqui un temazo de italo-disco totalmente made in Spain, que seguramente muchos recordaran.



Después de oírla varias veces si me dices que está describiendo a los políticos de forma irónica, me lo creería.


----------



## Hipérbole (20 Mar 2020)

*Savage - Save Me (Vocal Remix)*




*Lazarus - Wait (1989)*


----------



## Hipérbole (20 Mar 2020)

*Gazebo - Lunatic *




*VALERIE DORE - Lancelot*




*Carrara - Disco King (Instrumental)*


----------



## DonManuel (21 Mar 2020)

Este hilo es ORO!


----------



## Hipérbole (25 Mar 2020)

*ROFO - I want you (Subtítulos en español)*




*Claudia T. - Dance with me*


----------



## das kind (12 Abr 2020)

Refloto el hilo con un temazo de Valerie Dore, ya que otro conforero ha puesto un tema suyo:




Y otro par de superhits de uno de los reyes del género: Fancy (no sé si están puestos ya):


----------



## Hipérbole (12 Abr 2020)

*Max Coveri - One More Time*




*O'Ryan - She's my queen*


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (12 Abr 2020)

Para que se pongan cachondos los más gayers del hilo.

El José Luis Moreno se lo traía mucho a su programa Pacodemier. Que no estoy queriendo decir nada con ello. O sí.


----------



## das kind (12 Abr 2020)

El hilo es tan largo que ya no sé cuáles se han puesto y cuáles no...


----------



## das kind (12 Abr 2020)

Y un par de ellas más de un grupo que me gustó mucho por aquel entonces (cuidadín con el flequillo del cantante):


----------



## das kind (12 Abr 2020)

Y que este mujerón no haya aparecido más veces no habla muy bien de nosotros...






MELAFO ABSOLUTAMENTE


----------



## Hipérbole (12 Abr 2020)

das kind dijo:


> El hilo es tan largo que ya no sé cuáles se han puesto y cuáles no...



Un consejo, pon temas que no sean tan conocidos, verás como difícilmente se repiten. Si conocidos son sólo un "puñado" de temas de los muchos que hay. A mí, aunque no sea de la época, me gusta mucho la música que se hizo en los ochenta (en general).



das kind dijo:


> Y que este mujerón no haya aparecido más veces no habla muy bien de nosotros...


----------



## Hipérbole (12 Abr 2020)

*Bad Boys Blue - I Wanna Hear Your Heartbeat Sunday Girl*




*Chris Luis - The Heart Of The City*


----------



## Hipérbole (12 Abr 2020)

*Laserdance - Power Run*




*Rofo - ''Rofo's theme''*




*Why Not - Smile*


----------



## das kind (13 Abr 2020)

Antes de irme al catre, un superhit:


----------



## Adriano_ (13 Abr 2020)




----------



## Bye Felicia (10 May 2020)




----------



## Hipérbole (15 May 2020)

*Alba - Only Music Survives*



*Kano - I Need Love*



*SQUASH GANG - Moving your hips (Extended)*



*SQUASH GANG - I want an illusion (Extended)*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Jun 2020)

No cabe duda del paralelismo existente entre el italo-disco y la musica tecno en general, aunque yo prefiero ceñirme en la medida de lo posible a un estilo y una epoca muy concretas como fueron la del italo-disco, el estilo musical ochentero por excelencia. Pero ancha es Castilla, oiga, y practicamente todas las aportaciones que veo me parece que solo contribuyen a enriquecer este hilo.

Por cierto, aunque las canciones de italo-disco tuviesen una evidente vocacion de animacion al baile, a la fiesta y a la discoteca, al mismo tiempo tambien tenian ese cierto toque tirando a melodramatico y fatalista que contribuia en muchas ocasiones a hacerlas tan especiales.

De hecho, muchas de ellas eran ideales para ponerte a bailarlas con unos cuantos cubatas de mas, para tratar de superar que te hubiese dejado la novia o porque esa noche no te hubieses comido ni una puta rosca.

Por otro lado, quizas por eso me han molado siempre tanto, porque en cierto modo me podia sentir bastante identificado.

Pero sobre todo gracias a usted y a todos los que se han ido animando, nunca mejor dicho, a añadir sus aportaciones.



Y esta para cuando ya te habias recuperado y te entraban ganas de entrarle a otra incauta para ver si picaba:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Jun 2020)

Hipérbole dijo:


> *Alba - Only Music Survives*



Menuda jeva, oiga.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Jun 2020)

Y como no, la diosa del italo-disco, varias veces incluida, ya que solo a un bellezon como ella le podrian quedar tan bien esos peinados tan recargados:


----------



## Hipérbole (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Jun 2020)

Empece este hilo con el absoluto temazo de Baltimora "Tarzan Boy", porque probablemente sea mi favorito entre mis favoritos, es escucharlo y retroceder inmediatamente treintaytantos años en el tiempo. Pero tuvieron tambien algun que otro tema mas, dignos de recordar.


----------



## Hipérbole (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## Rizzo (26 Jun 2020)

Viva, a ti te gusta


----------



## randomizer (27 Jun 2020)

Maravilloso hilo...

Mi _number one_ de la época es el Hypnotic Tango de My Mine, que ya han puesto antes.

Muy fan también de Gazebo, pongo esta que creo que aún no ha salido:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Jun 2020)

Desde luego lo de Righeira con "No tengo dinero" y "Vamos a la playa" (que por supuesto ya puse en su dia), fue un bombazo total. Pero tampoco hay que dejar de destacar los looks que se marcaban este duo. Vease aqui un buen par de ejemplos:





Esta seguramente ya andara por ahi, pero como ya empieza a resultar un poco trabajoso ponerse a revisar si ya esta o no, pues ahora tambien meto este exitazo del gran Gary Low, el dandi del italo-disco.

Temazo total, dicho sea de paso.



Y como en su dia ya puse la de "La colegiala", ahora le toca a esta otra, que al igual que comente en su momento sobre "La colegiala", son canciones que hoy en dia si te pones a escucharlas cerca de la puerta de un colegio o instituto, te pueden llevar preso.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Jun 2020)

Mas material:

Esto suena francamente bien...







Siempre he pensado que si C.C. Catch era la diosa o miss del italo-disco, Sandra podria ser una digna dama de honor.



Y para rematar con esta tanda, ojo a este exitazo, en lo que podriamos definir como las postrimerias del italo-disco. De hecho, este grupo liderado por la cantante Patsi Kensit, comenzo a triunfar precisamente en Italia antes que en su propio pais de origen, Inglaterra. Aunque definitivamente acabarian ya derivando hacia un estilo cada vez mas pop.


----------



## 4motion (27 Jun 2020)

Y esta que me dices? 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad CPC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Nov 2020)




----------



## Hipérbole (21 Nov 2020)

Un bonito, romántico y elegante "italo" de 1987 (de los "desconocidos"). Después pondré más. 

*Deblanc - Mon Amour (Extended Version)*


----------



## Hipérbole (21 Nov 2020)

A los que os gusta mucho este tipo de música, algunos conoceréis la portada de esta saga "I love disco diamonds" que sale en este tema:

*Aki - Magic Love (1987)*


----------



## Hipérbole (21 Nov 2020)

Un poco de High-Energy y Freestyle:

*Lime - I Don't Wanna Lose You (Club Mix) (1984)*



*SHANNON - Give me tonight (Long 12'' Version Videoclip) (1984)*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Nov 2020)

Aunque ya mencionado, uno de los mejores cantantes del italo disco:



Y estos daneses tambien hacian un italo disco muy elegante:


----------



## Hipérbole (21 Nov 2020)

*Max Him - Melanie (Remix) (1986)*



*Robert Camero - Love Games (1989)*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Nov 2020)




----------



## Hipérbole (25 Nov 2020)

*Bad Boys Blue - Blue Moon (1986)*



*K. B. Caps ‎– Do You Really Need Me 1986 (Sub. Español)*



*Joy Peters-A Star in Heaven(Una Estrella en el Cielo Subtitulada)*


----------



## Hipérbole (12 Dic 2020)

@Ciudadano 0, @4motion, @das kind, @Los Hermanos Gunter,
@DonManuel



*Italian Boys - Forever lovers (1987)*



*Mike Francis - Survivor (Extended)*



*Rose - I wanna be your love (1988)*


----------



## Bye Felicia (13 Dic 2020)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Dic 2020)

Por algo inicie el hilo con el gran megahit del italo-disco, oiga.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Dic 2020)

Hipérbole dijo:


> @Ciudadano 0, @4motion, @das kind, @Los Hermanos Gunter,
> @DonManuel
> 
> 
> ...





Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Tras la tipica sesion playera, la ducha reparadora de aguita templadita tirando a fria, y ya con el frescor del caribe, ponerse guapeton para salir de marcha. Quedando con los colegas en el bar de siempre a tomarse la primera antes de lanzarse a la aventura. Las nenas esperando en las discotecas con sus minifalditas luciendo bien morenitas, esperando por un desconocido seductor que no haria falta que le regalase una flor. Bastaria con echarle una sonrisa y el morro suficiente para demostrarle como se baila. Con un poco de suerte, la noche tambien acabaria en la playa, y como prueba irrefutable, las bragas de la chavala, para echar la ultima copichuela celebrandolo con la peña. Ese era el plan ideal de cualquier verano, donde la italo-disco era la mejor musica para pillar cacho.


----------



## Hipérbole (14 Dic 2020)

Vale estaba repe, pero me encanta


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Dic 2020)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Vale estaba repe, pero me encanta



Da igual ir repitiendolas, despues de todo, nunca se sabe cuando los viejos videos dejaran de estar activados.


----------



## Hipérbole (14 Dic 2020)




----------



## Hipérbole (14 Dic 2020)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Dic 2020)

Este clasicazo no creo recordar haberlo visto puesto anteriormente, pero seguramente me equivoque:



Y esta otra ya en las postrimerias del italo-disco:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Dic 2020)

Venga otra tanda de propina...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Ene 2021)

Dos exitos que sonaron mucho a ambos lados del charco:





Cuando las Baccara se separaron de mal rollito, una de ellas formo las New Baccara para apuntarse tambien como no, a la moda del Italo-disco:



Y creo que todavia nadie se habia acordado de Estefania de Monaco:


----------



## impedancia (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## kakarot (30 Ene 2021)

Up!


----------



## perrosno (31 Ene 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Eso de poleeee que dicen siempre qué quiere decir?
> 
> El primero es el que abre el hilo ¿no? Si acaso deberían decir segun o algo así pero vamos, que es una gilipolez como una catedral.



Es un detecta niñosrata venidos de forocoches, si por mi fuese los baneaba a todos


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (31 Ene 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> Es un detecta niñosrata venidos de forocoches, si por mi fuese los baneaba a todos



Una cita de hace 8 años.


----------



## perrosno (31 Ene 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Una cita de hace 8 años.





Esta claro que no vi la fecha ¿No?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Feb 2021)

Para mi como ya comente en alguna ocasion el Italo Disco es el mejor estilo de musica disco porque era el mas variopinto e internacional, mezclando tanto diversos idiomas como ritmos musicales con una estetica desenfadada, hasta darle ese estilo inconfundible que tenian sus canciones.

No creo que haya ni mucho menos tantos nostalgicos de la musica disco setentera o afroamericana, o de la musica disco noventera con el bakalao, etc..., como los hay del Italo Disco ochentero. Y por eso en el fondo nunca se ha pasado de moda y siempre esta permanentemente en la memoria y el recuerdo de todos aquellos no solo que la disfrutaron en su epoca, sino de gente de generaciones posteriores que no pudieron hacerlo por razones de edad, pero que sin embargo siempre les encanta escuchar alguno de sus temas.


----------



## rondo (1 Feb 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Por cierto, los hombres más guapos de toda Europa, los italianos.
> 
> Sin duda alguna.



y las tías más feas las españolas,sin duda alguna


----------



## rondo (1 Feb 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Mas material:
> 
> Esto suena francamente bien...
> 
> ...



CC catch era holandesa,la versión femenina de modern talking,sandra era alemana


----------



## rondo (1 Feb 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Coño, se agradece que gente con buen gusto musical reflote de vez en cuando el hilo con sus aportaciones.
> 
> Aqui un temazo de italo-disco totalmente made in Spain, que seguramente muchos recordaran.



A mí me gustaba Español David lyme


----------



## rondo (1 Feb 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



Luego en fun fun cambiaron a la de la izquierda por un rubia que estaba tremenda,eran modelos


----------



## rondo (1 Feb 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ya se ha comentado en algunos post por ahi. Un estilo de musica disco que se desarrollo en Europa durante la decada de los ochenta, denominado asi porque la mayoria de estudios de grabacion donde se producian las canciones estaban en Italia, aunque tambien habia bastantes en Alemania y Francia.
> 
> Lo mas curioso del italo-disco es que fue un estilo musical que tenia un poco de todo, desde temas mas poperos a otros mas electronicos, pero con una tematica discotequera comun bastante clara. La estetica evidentemente ochentera en su mas pura esencia, y por supuesto el afan comercial a nivel internacional. Por lo que era habitual que si una cancion de la italo-disco tuviese exito, fuese en varios paises al mismo tiempo, independientemente del idioma. Las letras podian ser una especie de popurri en ingles, italiano, frances o tambien español.
> 
> De todos modos la mejor manera de reconocerlo es haber vivido durante toda aquella epoca.



A nivel internacional pero a nivel europeo y Japón,a EEUU o Inglaterra no llego,o igual en algunas discotecas


----------



## rondo (1 Feb 2021)

Nadie ha puesto a radiorama?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Knish77 (1 Feb 2021)

Esta lo mismo ni cuenta, pero suena de cojones.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Feb 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Esta lo mismo ni cuenta, pero suena de cojones.



Eso no es Italo Disco.


----------



## Henry VIII (1 Feb 2021)

Esta es de 2018 pero con la esencia y el espíritu de los 80, el Italo Disco está vivo:


----------



## Pedro el Romano (2 Feb 2021)

Lo que me pasó exactamente está escrito (y seguirá estando escrito, porque no lo voy a borrar) aquí:

Mis sucesos extraños y paranormales


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Feb 2021)

Ya puse en su dia el exitazo de este duo holandes con su pajaro carpintero espacial, pero tambien lo incluian en este otro tema:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Feb 2021)

Aunque su nombre artistico fuese David Lyme, su nombre real era Jordi Cubino, y fue uno de los principales representantes del Italo Disco español:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Feb 2021)

rondo dijo:


> Nadie ha puesto a radiorama?



Me parece que no, gracias.


----------



## rondo (3 Feb 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Me parece que no, gracias.



Buena música,los vestidos de las tías para fusilarlas


----------



## rondo (3 Feb 2021)




----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (4 Feb 2021)

Con un hilo tan largo no sé si alguien a puesto a Luis Romano Peris...¡coño qué es hispano!


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Feb 2021)

rondo dijo:


> Buena música,los vestidos de las tías para fusilarlas



La estetica tan remarcadamente ochentera tambien es esencial en el Italo Disco.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Feb 2021)




----------



## IVNP71 (4 Feb 2021)

Grande el Italo disco, si señor!!
Dejo aquí un bombazo y temazo del año 83 no sé si alguien lo ha posteado.
En España pegó fuerte en el verano del 84
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Feb 2021)

Creo si no estoy equivocado que el género musical que le precedió que estaba en boga antes del Italo disco era el Hi-NGR (pronunciado high energy) es un estilo rápido de música electrónica de baile que tuvo sus orígenes en el Reino Unido directamente influido por la música disco y el pop de finales de los años 1970.
Por cierto era un buen género también.
Aquí una prueba de ello.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Hipérbole (19 Feb 2021)

Pongo dos temas, para mi gusto bastante buenos, pero desconocidos:

*Sensitive - Driving (1983)*




*Sensitive - Don't stop (1985)*


----------



## Hipérbole (19 Feb 2021)

El Italo disco, obviando su parte oscura (que la tiene), me parece un género musical sofisticado, elegante, curioso, místico; dentro de todo lo que abarca la música electrónica, bastante sutil y armonioso. Muchas de sus letras son positivas, alegres y las de corte sentimental son pasionales; y a veces, bastante dulzonas rozando casi el "ridículo" pero a la vez muy pegadizas.

Otro tema, bajo el seudónimo de Susanne meals, la cantante Dora Carofiglio (Valerie Dore) canta este tema "tardío" (1990) llamado *"Forever".* Es una versión de otro original de 1985.


----------



## Hipérbole (19 Feb 2021)

Más temas...

*Tony Esposito - Papa chico (1985 Dance mix)*




*KASSO - Sound Of Rimini*


----------



## Pio Pio (19 Feb 2021)

Tantas páginas, no se si ha salido el negrito del Yeke yeke, pegó bastante.


----------



## Pio Pio (19 Feb 2021)

Un clasico


----------



## Dupla (19 Feb 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Feb 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Tantas páginas, no se si ha salido el negrito del Yeke yeke, pegó bastante.





Pio Pio dijo:


> Un clasico



No, y no. Al menos en mi opinion. La del yeke, yeke, era superpegadiza, pero yo no la catalogaria como Italo Disco ni por estilo y en cuanto a epoca, y la otra es un clasico pero de la musica disco americana. Lo que pasa es que usted es de la epoca de Maria Castaña.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Feb 2021)

> Nacida en Italia, la iniciativa musical Atrium, a lo largo de su historia, fue liderada por cuatro diferentes vocalistas que se dedicaban exclusivamente a interpretar las canciones mientras el rostro público de la banda recaía en el modelo Giorgio Conti, que era quien aparecía en las portadas de los discos.





Y los tan injustamente olvidados Biceps, ya puse en su dia su temazo "Muñeco de ficcion", su estilo era de una elegancia en estado puro combinando el tecno pop con el Italo Disco, y fue de lo mejorcito que se hizo en este pais:


----------



## elepwr (20 Feb 2021)

No se si estará puesto


----------



## Hipérbole (26 Feb 2021)

Otro fantástico tema, es una delicia escucharlo:

*Dario Dell'Aere - Eagles In The Night*


----------



## Hipérbole (26 Feb 2021)

Y este es otro temazo:

*Reale Accademia - She's Mine*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Mar 2021)

Ya inclui la version en español de este tema con el que la cantante venezolana Lucia logro alcanzar el exito tanto en Europa como en Sudamerica. Pero la cancion se grabo primeramente en ingles, en Belgica, y como no, por un productor italiano, para luego dar tambien el salto a Sudamerica con su correspondiente version en español.


----------



## Hipérbole (5 Mar 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ya inclui la version en español de este tema con el que la cantante venezolana Lucia logro alcanzar el exito tanto en Europa como en Sudamerica. Pero la cancion se grabo primeramente en ingles, en Belgica, y como no, por un productor italiano, para luego dar tambien el salto a Sudamerica con su correspondiente version en español.



Está mucho mejor en español, el inglés era y sigue siendo un punto débil.


----------



## Hipérbole (5 Mar 2021)

*Lame' - You've Got The Night 1985*



*Andy Romano - Stay With You 1985*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Mar 2021)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Está mucho mejor en español, el inglés era y sigue siendo un punto débil.



Puede ser, pero lo mejor es una vez mas la diversidad caracteristica, cantante venezolana, grabando en Europa una misma cancion en ingles y español para lanzarla paralelamente en Europa y Sudamerica.


----------



## Hipérbole (5 Mar 2021)

*FANTASY LIFE - Over And Over (1985)*



*Avenue - You And Me*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Mar 2021)

Un cantante que me parece que todavia no habia sido mencionado, con la peculiaridad de que ademas del sintetizador tambien solia incluir el violin en sus actuaciones, Alberto Carrara:







Y un par mas, de la cantante Tiziana Rivale y el duo Monte Kristo:


----------



## Brujo Pirujo (7 Mar 2021)

Gran hilo. No dejéis de acordaros del grandioso David Lyme.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Mar 2021)

Brujo Pirujo dijo:


> Gran hilo. No dejéis de acordaros del grandioso David Lyme.





Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Aunque su nombre artistico fuese David Lyme, su nombre real era Jordi Cubino, y fue uno de los principales representantes del Italo Disco español:


----------



## Brujo Pirujo (8 Mar 2021)

Ya lo sabía. Fue uno de los grandes del género. Jamás olvidaré su balada "Loving You". Conocí a mi primer amor bailando ese tema. Ya es agua pasada pero quedan los recuerdos. Grandiosa música que siempre quedará en nuestros corazones adolescentes. Me alegro mucho por compartir estos temas con todos vosotros. Mi favorito fue "Dont tell me" de Hank Shostack". 


Un saludo, crack.


----------



## Brujo Pirujo (8 Mar 2021)

Y el tema de Jules, "I Want you" también me hizo vibrar y aún sigue hilvanando recuerdos y emociones en mi psique. Gracias por crear este hilo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Mar 2021)

Brujo Pirujo dijo:


> Ya lo sabía. Fue uno de los grandes del género. Jamás olvidaré su balada "Loving You". Conocí a mi primer amor bailando ese tema. Ya es agua pasada pero quedan los recuerdos. Grandiosa música que siempre quedará en nuestros corazones adolescentes. Me alegro mucho por compartir estos temas con todos vosotros. Mi favorito fue "Dont tell me" de Hank Shostack".
> 
> 
> Un saludo, crack.







Brujo Pirujo dijo:


> Y el tema de Jules, "I Want you" también me hizo vibrar y aún sigue hilvanando recuerdos y emociones en mi psique. Gracias por crear este hilo.





A usted.


----------



## Hipérbole (1 May 2021)




----------



## Hipérbole (1 May 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 May 2021)




----------



## JoseDa (2 May 2021)

Gran repaso a la época dorada (a un estilo más) del pop ochentero.. menuda nostalgia me está entrando.
Yo del Italo disco me quedo con pocos temas pero que me parecen auténticas joyas como algunos que habéis puesto. Por desgracia había mucha morralla que lo degradaba bastante..

No se si habéis puesto a este:



Nada que envidiar a alguno de los hitazos contemporáneos que se publicaban en Uk.


----------



## Hipérbole (2 May 2021)

JoseDa dijo:


> Gran repaso a la época dorada (a un estilo más) del pop ochentero.. menuda nostalgia me está entrando.
> Yo del Italo disco me quedo con pocos temas pero que me parecen auténticas joyas como algunos que habéis puesto. *Por desgracia había mucha morralla que lo degradaba bastante..*



Lo que pienso de lo que he resaltado en negrita es que cuando estaba en su máximo auge (1983-87), salían temas como churros (desconocidos en su mayoría, era un fenómeno semi underground); y en algunos casos, no cuidaban la calidad musical, el intérprete o bien no sabía inglés o no sabía cantar (o ambas) y las letras de algunos temas no tenían ningún sentido, lo que interesaba era sacar algún tema rápido y esperar que tuviera éxito. El resultado de esto era que casi la mitad de los temas que se llegaron a producir resultaban bastante mediocres (sobre todo a finales de los 80 se había degradado mucho), lo cual no quiere decir (y quizás esto sea subjetivo) es que este género musical se infravalorase injustamente; porque, de hecho, hay muchos temas 'desconocidos' que sí tienen calidad musical y vocal. De todas formas, aunque suene añejo o nostálgico, hasta muchos temas 'mediocres' son "buenos" si comparamos la "música" que se escucha ahora.

Todo esto lo digo sin ser de la época.


----------



## Hipérbole (2 May 2021)




----------



## JoseDa (2 May 2021)

Aprovecho a que alguien enlaza este artista en la 1 pag. y que tiene esta otra joya *synthpop* de hace 5 años:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 May 2021)

Un grupo de Italo Disco español cuyo exito mas destacado probablemente fuese este, tipico ejemplo de tema donde se mezclaban varias lenguas:



Y este otro:



Y otro grupo tambien creado en España, (cosa que ademas se les nota bastante al cantar, por cierto), cuyo tema mas popular fue sin lugar a dudas este:



Pero como me parece que igual ya lo puse, añado tambien por si acaso este otro:



Y un tema que aunque popularizo Laura Branigan, su autor original era el cantante italiano Rafaelle Riefoli:


----------



## JoseDa (3 May 2021)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Lo que pienso de lo que he resaltado en negrita es que cuando estaba en su máximo auge (1983-87), salían temas como churros (desconocidos en su mayoría, era un fenómeno semi underground); y en algunos casos, no cuidaban la calidad musical, el intérprete o bien no sabía inglés o no sabía cantar (o ambas) y las letras de algunos temas no tenían ningún sentido, lo que interesaba era sacar algún tema rápido y esperar que tuviera éxito. El resultado de esto era que casi la mitad de los temas que se llegaron a producir resultaban bastante mediocres (sobre todo a finales de los 80 se había degradado mucho), lo cual no quiere decir (y quizás esto sea subjetivo) es que este género musical se infravalorase injustamente; porque, de hecho, hay muchos temas 'desconocidos' que sí tienen calidad musical y vocal. De todas formas, aunque suene añejo o nostálgico, hasta muchos temas 'mediocres' son "buenos" si comparamos la "música" que se escucha ahora.
> 
> Todo esto lo digo sin ser de la época.



Y es que su competencia, la escena de grupos ingleses, era absolutamente aplastante: Spandau Ballet, S. Minds, U2, D. Mode, The Cure, Aztec Camera, Tears for Fears y muchísimos otros que apenas tuvieron éxito o One Hit Wonders pero con una calidad por lo general muy superior. 

La escena italiana/europea quedó en la 2ª y 3ª división


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 May 2021)

JoseDa dijo:


> Y es que su competencia, la escena de grupos ingleses, era absolutamente aplastante: Spandau Ballet, S. Minds, U2, D. Mode, The Cure, Aztec Camera, Tears for Fears y muchísimos otros que apenas tuvieron éxito o One Hit Wonders pero con una calidad por lo general muy superior.
> 
> La escena italiana/europea quedó en la 2ª y 3ª división



Yo estoy totalmente en desacuerdo, el Italo Disco ha sido el mejor estilo musical discotequero que se ha hecho, y la prueba mas evidente es que tiene muchas mas legiones de nostalgicos que cualquier otro anterior o posterior. Desde la musica disco afroamericana setentera, pasando por los diversos estilos de musica disco o de baile de los noventa en adelante.

El Italo Disco no pretendia otra cosa que entretener y animar durante la mejor decada musical de la historia, evidentemente me refiero a la ochentera. Tanto en cuanto a diversidad de estilos musicales, como de grupos, e incluso de modas y esteticas. Y precisamente el Italo Disco era un perfecto exponente de todo ello. Hasta el tema mas cutre de Italo Disco tenia su punto en un momento dado, y ahi radica su mayor encanto.

Logicamente tuvo su mayor momento de auge sobre todo entre principios y mediados de los ochenta, para luego ya ir dando paso a nuevas corrientes musicales. Pero ninguna otra llego a tener el mismo tiron.

Quien coño se acuerda ya o echa de menos la musica disco afroamericana, el bakalao, maquina, o el chunda chunda a estas alturas. Y en cambio, escuchas una de la epoca dorada del Italo Disco, y automaticamente te pega un subidon de adrenalina.

Esta ya la puse en los comienzos del hilo, pero es un temazo de la hostia casi a la misma altura del Tarzan Boy de Baltimora, evidentemente me estoy refiriendo a la de "Comanchero". Esto si que era musica de baile, coño, insuperable, inigualable, fresca, joven, desenfadada y superoriginal. Con canciones asi no hacia falta tomarse pirulas para salir a darlo todo en la pista.

Que tiempos aquellos, me cago en la puta.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 May 2021)

Y del mismo autor de "Comanchero" Aldo Martinelli, y tambien con la voz de Simona Zanini, este otro tema:



Aldo Martinelli y Fabrizio Gatto formaban un fructifero tandem produciendo temas de Italo Disco, como el ya comentado de "Comanchero":



Otro par de ejemplos mas de proyectos musicales en los que colaboraron Martinelli como compositor y productor junto a Gatto, y Zanini en la voz:





Y para rematar con esta tanda, los Bad Boys Blue, ya mencionados, pero con otro tema de finales de los ochenta, en las postrimerias del Italo Disco, aunque sin perder ni un apice de estilo:


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo estoy totalmente en desacuerdo, el Italo Disco ha sido el mejor estilo musical discotequero que se ha hecho, y la prueba mas evidente es que tiene muchas mas legiones de nostalgicos que cualquier otro anterior o posterior. Desde la musica disco afroamericana setentera, pasando por los diversos estilos de musica disco o de baile de los noventa en adelante.
> 
> El Italo Disco no pretendia otra cosa que entretener y animar durante la mejor decada musical de la historia, evidentemente me refiero a la ochentera. Tanto en cuanto a diversidad de estilos musicales, como de grupos, e incluso de modas y esteticas. Y precisamente el Italo Disco era un perfecto exponente de todo ello. Hasta el tema mas cutre de Italo Disco tenia su punto en un momento dado, y ahi radica su mayor encanto.
> 
> ...



Sabes que opino IGUAL.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2021)




----------



## 4motion (4 May 2021)

Venga algo mas de VERDADERA BUENA MUSICA.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2021)

Tuvimos suerte de Disfrutar de esta musica.
Todavia es capaz de hacerme sentir muy muy HIGH


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 May 2021)

Las escuchas y dan todavia ganas de salir por ahi de marcha a ver si suena la flauta.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Las escuchas y dan todavia ganas de salir por ahi de marcha a ver si suena la flauta.



La Flauta puede sonar, pero las Flautas de ahora no son como las de antes.


----------



## JoseDa (5 May 2021)

Siento ser tan contundente cuando se trata de comparar y clasificar pero es que el balance no puede ser más desigual... a favor del Pop UK. Estoy de acuerdo en que hay temas y artistas del italodisco que merecen estar en lo más alto del podio y a la par e incluso superan en algún caso otros éxitos contemporáneos.

En todo caso la competencia eran nada menos que Soft Cell, H. League, Duran Duran, S.Ballet, N.Order, The Cure, DMode/Yazoo... o los inconmensurables Pet Shop Boys. 



Por no hablar de la fábrica de éxitos Stock, Aitken & Waterman..


----------



## 4motion (5 May 2021)

JoseDa dijo:


> Siento ser tan contundente cuando se trata de comparar y clasificar pero es que el balance no puede ser más desigual... a favor del Pop UK. Estoy de acuerdo en que hay temas y artistas del italodisco que merecen estar en lo más alto del podio y a la par e incluso superan en algún caso otros éxitos contemporáneos.
> 
> En todo caso la competencia eran nada menos que Soft Cell, H. League, Duran Duran, S.Ballet, N.Order, The Cure, DMode/Yazoo... o los inconmensurables Pet Shop Boys.
> 
> ...



He vivido esa epoca, y solo puedo afirmar que para mi el ITALO DISCO es DIOS, gana por GOLEADA, por la energia, la positividad y el buen rollo que transmite, fui consumidor de todos esos grupos que citas, ademas de todos los de la factoria Stock, Aitken & Waterman, Rick ASTLEY, Jason donovan, bananarama, Sinitta, KILYE Minogue etc etc, todos estan en mi discografia y en mi corazon pero el italo disco,solistas y grupos Alemanes como FANCY, Modern Talking, CC CATCH, Bad BOYS BLUE y luego posteriormente System in Blue forman mi discografia FAVORITA a la que siempre vuelvo y la que siempre me saca una sonrisa al escucharlos y siempre me digo " QUE PUTO PRIVILEGIO fue haberlo VIVIDO".


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 May 2021)

4motion dijo:


> He vivido esa epoca, y solo puedo afirmar que para mi el ITALO DISCO es DIOS, gana por GOLEADA, por la energia, la positividad y el buen rollo que transmite, fui consumidor de todos esos grupos que citas, ademas de todos los de la factoria Stock, Aitken & Waterman, Rick ASTLEY, Jason donovan, bananarama, Sinitta, KILYE Minogue etc etc, todos estan en mi discografia y en mi corazon pero el italo disco,solistas y grupos Alemanes como FANCY, Modern Talking, CC CATCH, Bad BOYS BLUE y luego posteriormente System in Blue forman mi discografia FAVORITA a la que siempre vuelvo y la que siempre me saca una sonrisa al escucharlos y siempre me digo " QUE PUTO PRIVILEGIO fue haberlo VIVIDO".


----------



## 4motion (5 May 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



Por cierto DEP









Muere a los 59 años Nick Kamen, autor del éxito de los noventa 'I promised myself'


Madonna, que le cedió canciones y grabó coros para él, dijo de este modelo y cantante que «lo tenía todo»



www.abc.es


----------



## Hipérbole (5 May 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo estoy totalmente en desacuerdo, el Italo Disco ha sido el mejor estilo musical discotequero que se ha hecho, y la prueba mas evidente es que tiene muchas mas legiones de nostalgicos que cualquier otro anterior o posterior. Desde la musica disco afroamericana setentera, pasando por los diversos estilos de musica disco o de baile de los noventa en adelante.
> 
> El Italo Disco no pretendia otra cosa que entretener y animar durante la mejor decada musical de la historia, evidentemente me refiero a la ochentera. Tanto en cuanto a diversidad de estilos musicales, como de grupos, e incluso de modas y esteticas. Y precisamente el Italo Disco era un perfecto exponente de todo ello. *Hasta el tema mas cutre de Italo Disco tenia su punto en un momento dado, y ahi radica su mayor encanto.*
> 
> ...



Entiendo a JoseDa en su exposición, pero estoy en "desventaja" porque yo no soy de la época. Aún así lo que te resalto en negro me pasa a mí también, estoy de acuerdo, me sube la adrenalina y no me ocurre ni con la música disco de los 70's, ni con la música dance de los 90's. Indagando en este género musical me he llegado a encontrar preciosos temas que ni conocía, y algunos de sus productores llegaron a declarar que esta música se hacía con el corazón y con muchas ganas, y la que se hizo posteriormente carecía del entusiasmo y la pasión de este género. Lo que ocurre es que sí es cierto que el inglés de algunos temas es mediocre, las letras demasiado simples, y musicalmente pues hay temas muy superiores a otros, pero no quiere decir que no tengan su encanto. Evidentemente, los que vivisteis de forma plena esta música viendo la bazofia actual pues probablemente tengáis mejor criterio.

Digamos que toda esta música es la que escucharon mis padres y tíos, pero a mí me encanta también.


----------



## Hipérbole (5 May 2021)




----------



## Visilleras (5 May 2021)

Qué maravilla de hilo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 May 2021)

4motion dijo:


> Por cierto DEP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño, me acabo de quedar a cuadros.


----------



## 4motion (5 May 2021)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Entiendo a JoseDa en su exposición, pero estoy en "desventaja" porque yo no soy de la época. Aún así lo que te resalto en negro me pasa a mí también, estoy de acuerdo, me sube la adrenalina y no me ocurre ni con la música disco de los 70's, ni con la música dance de los 90's. Indagando en este género musical me he llegado a encontrar preciosos temas que ni conocía, y algunos de sus productores llegaron a declarar que esta música se hacía con el corazón y con muchas ganas, y la que se hizo posteriormente carecía del entusiasmo y la pasión de este género. Lo que ocurre es que sí es cierto que el inglés de algunos temas es mediocre, las letras demasiado simples, y musicalmente pues hay temas muy superiores a otros, pero no quiere decir que no tengan su encanto. Evidentemente, los que vivisteis de forma plena esta música viendo la bazofia actual pues probablemente tengáis mejor criterio.
> 
> Digamos que toda esta música es la que escucharon mis padres y tíos, pero a mí me encanta también.



Tu sabes apreciar LO BUENO.


----------



## JoseDa (5 May 2021)

No nos olvidemos del tema estrella que inicio la época dorada del Pop electrónico y bailable:



en su versión 'italodisco'...


----------



## JoseDa (7 May 2021)

Aunque me inspiraron mucho más OMD en su día con 'electricity' y Depeche Mode con su primer disco o Simple Minds, creo que fué esta la 'canción' más influyente de todas en los 80:









La cara oculta de las canciones: ‘Video killed the radio star’, la revolución tecnológica según los Buggles


La tecnología estaba cambiando el mundo. Trevor Horn fue consciente mientras buscaba un buen artista o una buena canción que producir. Como no los encontraba decidió montar su propio grupo, los Buggles, y su primera canción, ‘Video killed the radio star’, sirvió para inaugurar la MTV. Por Héctor...




www.efeeme.com


----------



## Hipérbole (7 May 2021)

Un buen "italo-energy" de 1986  (creo que no está, a saber, a lo mejor sí, hay tantos, sé que he repetido con Bad Boys Blue...)


----------



## Luftwuaje (7 May 2021)




----------



## Hipérbole (7 May 2021)

Otro tema traducido




Aunque canadienses, fueron bien acogidos en Europa el dúo Lime con su 'High energy'.


----------



## JoseDa (8 May 2021)

Este temazo me parece uno de esos que está por encima de cualquier hit de los grupos brit que nombro...







Sofisticación pura, en su día hubiera merecido ser un *nº1* !!


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 May 2021)

Otra tanda con temas de dandis del Italo Disco, comenzando como no podia ser de otro modo por Ryan Paris:









Y rematando con un cantante italiano de origenes españoles, Luis Romano Peris Belmonte, mas conocido como Gary Low:


----------



## Hipérbole (16 May 2021)

@4motion, @JoseDa, @Visilleras, @das kind, @Ciudadano 0...

*Ambra - Realise (Darse cuenta) *


----------



## 4motion (16 May 2021)

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 May 2021)

Este tema de este cantante aleman me mola mucho como suena:



Y Scotch, grupo de Italo Disco por donde fueron pasando diferentes integrantes entre el 83 y el 87. Se caracterizo por estar muy bien considerado debido a la calidad musical de su estilo, siendo incluido en diferentes recopilaciones. Tuvo como principal exito este tema que se hizo especialmente popular por incluir el sonido de alguien tosiendo durante la cancion:



Aunque este otro tema tambien destaca entre sus mas conocidos:


----------



## JoseDa (23 May 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y Scotch, grupo de Italo Disco por donde fueron pasando diferentes integrantes entre el 83 y el 87. Se caracterizo por estar muy bien considerado debido a la calidad musical de su estilo, siendo incluido en diferentes recopilaciones. Tuvo como principal exito este tema que se hizo especialmente popular por incluir el sonido de alguien tosiendo durante la cancion:
> 
> 
> 
> Aunque este otro tema tambien destaca entre sus mas conocidos:



Estos últimos que pones totalmente desconocidos para mí... 

El último de Scotch que has puesto me parece de bastante nivel por encima de los demás


----------



## Bye Felicia (23 May 2021)

No se si la han puesto, estoy intentando escuchar todas las canciones del hilo, pero....


----------



## Hipérbole (23 May 2021)

JoseDa dijo:


> El último de Scotch que has puesto me parece de bastante nivel por encima de los demás



No dejará de ser un tanto subjetivo, para mí, es el mejor tema del grupo.

Aquí otro tema del grupo que se le acerca.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2021)

Desde nuestro Pais y desde el TEAM 33 de IBIZA y LUIS RODRIGUEZ

MODE ONE

Que pedazo de Musica.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2021)

Otro pedazo de TEMAZO del proximo disco de MODE ONE.

Dan ganas de BAILAR, de REIR, De VIVIR.

Disfrutad.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2021)

Espero que los VIEJOS del LUGAR os acordeis de ESTA PEDAZO CANCION y de su INTERPRETE.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2021)

Mas MADERA.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2021)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> No se si la han puesto, estoy intentando escuchar todas las canciones del hilo, pero....



Como no iba a estar, of course...



Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Un clasicazo que creo que todavia no se habia incluido, y que por supuesto tambien podria considerarse como italo-disco en español.







Una cantante griega, Mariana, que participo un par de veces en Eurovision, pero antes de eso, a mediados de los ochenta tambien le dio al Italo Disco:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2021)

Y de paso un par de pequeñas licencias que me voy a tomar para mencionar a un par de cantantes italianos muy conocidos en España por un estilo mas melodico o pop, pero que tambien hacian temas muy bailables y proximos como no a la moda del Italo Disco.

Primero Al Bano y Romina, junto un comentario en youtube que me ha hecho sonreir buscando la cancion...


> Esta es música señores y no el regeton q es de maleantes





Pero sobre todo este otro tema de Giuseppe Mango, que tuvo un exitazo total en este pais a finales de los ochenta con su "Flor de verano", llegando a publicar hasta tres discos con canciones en español, de donde cabe destacar muy especialmente esta pequeña joya:




Y tambien la version extendida, porque me encanta este temazo:


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y de paso un par de pequeñas licencias que me voy a tomar para mencionar a un par de cantantes italianos muy conocidos en España por un estilo mas melodico o pop, pero que tambien hacian temas muy bailables y proximos como no a la moda del Italo Disco.
> 
> Primero Al Bano y Romina, junto un comentario en youtube que me ha hecho sonreir buscando la cancion...
> 
> ...



Este disco y en concreto esta CANCION es otra JOYA de MANGO.



Un Grande que murio en el escenario

DEP


----------



## 4motion (24 May 2021)

Otro TEMAZO.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 May 2021)

Otro cantante griego:



Aunque ya los mencione en su dia, merece la pena extenderse un poco mas, el grupo italiano Koto, que hicieron muy buenos temas entre el 83 y el 88, con un estilo marcadamente electronico e instrumental:



Este tema, uno de sus ultimos exitos, añadir como curiosidad que estaba inspirado en el videojuego, "Dragons Lair":



Otro de sus grandes exitos con el que triunfaron especialmente en Alemania y Holanda:



Y para rematar, volvere a incluir su mejor cancion "Visitors", que ademas tambien esta considerada como una de las mejores canciones de la historia del Italo Disco:


----------



## 4motion (25 May 2021)

Venga otro TEMAZO

NEW ITALO DISCO para subir las BUENAS VIBRAS.


----------



## 4motion (27 May 2021)

Mas Buena MUSICA para VIBRAR ALTO en TIEMPOS OSCUROS.

Espero que os GUSTE tanto como a MI porque el ITALO DISCO no ha MUERTO ni lo HARA JAMAS.

TEMAZO de Aldo Lesina.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 May 2021)

Ya lo han puesto anteriormente aquí pero me encanta esta canción.Grande Gary Low!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 May 2021)

Un estilo de música el Italo disco que de solo escucharlo te dan ganas de bailar, reír, te llenas de vida, de mucha nostalgia, tarareando las canciones y lo más importante es que te trasladas mentalmente en el tiempo a los 80 fluyendo los recuerdos como una cascada.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 May 2021)

Quién no recuerda a la cantante Spagna? Dos de sus mayores éxitos call me y easy lady!!
Pozdrawiam.


La enorme repercusión de Call me en nuestras listas, propició su entrada en Reino Unido, donde no se había promocionado. Tal y como reconoce Spagna, mucha gente que visitó España ese verano de 1987 "escuchó mi canción en las radios y en las discotecas. Así que cuando la gente inglesa regresó a su país, empezó a buscar el disco en las tiendas. Pero no lo tenían y empezaron a demandarlo".


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 May 2021)

Nueva tanda exclusivamente dedicada a cantantes femeninas, que empezaremos por supuesto con la gran diva del Italo Disco:



Una cantante inglesa que creo que todavia no habia sido incluida:



Duo aleman que tuvo una corta trayectoria a finales de los 80:



Un trio aleman que tuvo diversas formaciones comenzando a mediados de los 70, con un estilo de musica disco claramente setentero (como las españolas Baccara), y pasandose despues al Italo Disco hasta su disolucion a mediados de los ochenta. Pero fue con este estilo donde alcanzaron mayor exito de ventas curiosamente en Japon y Corea del Sur, llegando a vender por aquellos lares la nada despreciable cifra de seis millones de discos:



Y para terminar, una de las integrantes de la ultima formacion de Arabesque, hasta su disolucion, fue Sandra, que pasaria a convertirse inmediatamente como no, en otra de las grandes reinas del Italo Disco:


----------



## 4motion (31 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Un estilo de música el Italo disco que de solo escucharlo te dan ganas de bailar, reír, te llenas de vida, de mucha nostalgia, tarareando las canciones y lo más importante es que te trasladas mentalmente en el tiempo a los 80 fluyendo los recuerdos como una cascada.
> Pozdrawiam.



Es una perfecta combinacion, que hace vibrar el ALMA y que te da un subidon de ENDORFINAS.

Es mi musica HABITUAL.

Mas musica para el ALMA y la buena VIBRACION.

Casarano - If You Don't Love Me


----------



## 4motion (31 May 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Nueva tanda exclusivamente dedicada a cantantes femeninas, que empezaremos por supuesto con la gran diva del Italo Disco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CC CATCH mi amor PLATONICO hoy en dia AUN lo ES.


----------



## 4motion (31 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Quién no recuerda a la cantante Spagna? Dos de sus mayores éxitos call me y easy lady!!
> Pozdrawiam.
> 
> 
> La enorme repercusión de Call me en nuestras listas, propició su entrada en Reino Unido, donde no se había promocionado. Tal y como reconoce Spagna, mucha gente que visitó España ese verano de 1987 "escuchó mi canción en las radios y en las discotecas. Así que cuando la gente inglesa regresó a su país, empezó a buscar el disco en las tiendas. Pero no lo tenían y empezaron a demandarlo".



SPAGNA fue lo MAS a mi siempre me gusto mucho esta, me la pongo mucho para entrenar.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Jun 2021)

Michael Cretu, musico y productor musical, que comenzo a dar sus primeros pasos a finales de los setenta, hasta alcanzar su principal exito en solitario en plena epoca del Italo Disco con "Samurai", ya mencionado en alguna ocasion anterior:



Tambien fue quien lanzo la carrera en solitario de Sandra, con la que se terminaria casando, componiendo su primer gran exitazo, "Maria Magdalena", entre otros posteriores:





Añadir en otro orden de cosas, que ademas de estar detras de la carrera musical de Sandra, tambien fue el creador del exitoso proyecto musical "Enigma", con el que ya explorando nuevos estilos musicales, arrasaria en las listas de ventas en plena decada de los noventa. Pero yo en realidad es por su actual exmujer Sandra, por la que siempre he sentido cierta debilidad como cantante de Italo Disco:



Desde luego no era tan guapa como C.C. Catch, pero tambien era bastante sexy y tenia como un cierto encanto especial. Tal vez tuviese tambien algo que ver esa manera de cantar o de moverse tan sensual:


----------



## 4motion (1 Jun 2021)

Arriba otro TEMAZO de nuestra JUVENTUD.


----------



## 4motion (1 Jun 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Michael Cretu, musico y productor musical, que comenzo a dar sus primeros pasos a finales de los setenta, hasta alcanzar su principal exito en solitario en plena epoca del Italo Disco con "Samurai", ya mencionado en alguna ocasion anterior:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como CC CATCH de guapa habia POCAS, pero yo no soy IMPARCIAL, tengo DEBILIDAD por ella desde SIEMPRE.


----------



## 4motion (1 Jun 2021)

Mi disco FAVORITO de CC CATCH es ESTE.

Y aparte de TODAS LAS SUPER CONOCIDAS me FLIPA MUCHO la cancion 

You Can't Run Away from It

Disfrutad


----------



## 4motion (8 Jun 2021)

Venga ARRIBA esas ENERGIAS.


----------



## 4motion (8 Jun 2021)

Decidme si solo la podeis escuchar una SOLA VEZ, yo desde luego NO.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Jun 2021)

Y remato con un clasico de un grupo aleman de synth pop, Alphaville, que alcanzaron su primer gran exito con este tema en 1983, en pleno auge del Italo Disco, donde se nota ademas claramente la influencia de este estilo musical:


----------



## 4motion (12 Jun 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y remato con un clasico de un grupo aleman de synth pop, Alphaville, que alcanzaron su primer gran exito con este tema en 1983, en pleno auge del Italo Disco, donde se nota ademas claramente la influencia de este estilo musical:



joder, london Boys que buenos ERAN, gracias por recordarmelos.


----------



## Hipérbole (13 Jun 2021)

Tema "futurista" de "The Creatures" - *"Japan"*


----------



## Hipérbole (13 Jun 2021)

*Julia Claire...*




Este es mi preferido de ella


----------



## Hipérbole (13 Jun 2021)




----------



## Hipérbole (13 Jun 2021)

*Mr. Zivago...*


----------



## Hipérbole (13 Jun 2021)

En ocasiones, se hacían versiones de los años 60 como este tema




También de los 70, como este tema de Casco - 'Son of my father' versionando al original de Giorgio Moroder, una canción muy bonita de padre a hijo



Letra:

Father said to me we gotta have your life run night
Off you got to school where you can learn the rules there right
*Be just like your dad lad
Follow in the same tradition
Never go astray and stay an honest lovin' son.*

Son of my father
Molded I was folded I was preform-packed
Son of my father
Commanded I was branded in a plastic vac'
Surrounded and confounded by statistic facts.

Tried to keep me in but jumped out of my skin in time
I saw through the lies and read the alibi signs
So I left my home I'm really on my own at last
Left the trodden path and separated from the past.

Son of my father
Changing rearranging into someone new
Son of my father
Collecting and selecting independent views
Knowing and I'm showing that a change is due.

Son of my father
Molded I was folded...

Son of my father
Molded I was folded...


----------



## Hipérbole (13 Jun 2021)




----------



## Hipérbole (19 Jun 2021)

The twins, su tema más sonado _'Face to face, heart to heart' _ya se puso por el hilo, pero aquí os dejo más temas de ellos.


----------



## Hipérbole (19 Jun 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Jun 2021)

Matia Bazar, grupo italiano de musica pop que comenzo sus andanzas a mediados de los setenta y que todavia siguen en activo con sucesivas formaciones. Aunque su estilo era mas cercano al pop, o al synthpop, cabria destacar este temazo de 1985, "Ti sento", su exito mas internacional, que tambien se acercaba muchisimo a la moda del Italo Disco:




Y con sus correspondientes versiones tanto en ingles como en español:


----------



## Hipérbole (18 Jul 2021)




----------



## Hipérbole (26 Ago 2021)




----------



## Hipérbole (30 Ago 2021)

4motion dijo:


> Mi disco FAVORITO de CC CATCH es ESTE.
> 
> Y aparte de TODAS LAS SUPER CONOCIDAS me FLIPA MUCHO la cancion
> 
> You Can't Run Away from It



También es una de mis preferidas.





4motion dijo:


> CC CATCH mi amor PLATONICO hoy en dia AUN lo ES.


----------



## 4motion (30 Ago 2021)

Hipérbole dijo:


> También es una de mis preferidas.



Tienes buen gusto. 


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Ago 2021)

Tipico ejemplo de cancion de Italo Disco donde se mezclaban varios idiomas, aqui el ingles y por supuesto el italiano:



Esta creo que ya la habia puesto pero el video se borro, y ademas de que la cancion sono bastante, la cantante tampoco estaba nada mal:


----------



## malapersona (30 Ago 2021)

4motion dijo:


> Desde nuestro Pais y desde el TEAM 33 de IBIZA y LUIS RODRIGUEZ
> MODE ONE
> Que pedazo de Musica.



"Modern Talking" en 2020.



Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y para terminar, una de las integrantes de la ultima formacion de Arabesque, hasta su disolucion, fue Sandra, que pasaria a convertirse inmediatamente como no, en otra de las grandes reinas del Italo Disco:



Asociada con el monstruo y superproductor Mihai "Michael" Cretu, llegó a vender más discos que Madonna en muchos países.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Ago 2021)

malapersona dijo:


> Asociada con el monstruo y superproductor Mihai "Michael" Cretu, llegó a vender más discos que Madonna en muchos países.



No solo asociada, sino llegando a casarse con el, como ya habia comentado tambien.


----------



## Hipérbole (11 Sep 2021)

Esto es sólo para los que aprecian el romanticismo, la sencillez y la calidez del sonido y las letras. Tema poco conocido de 'Bad boys blue', ahí perdido entre las 10 canciones de su quinto album (1989).



Letra en castellano:

En lo profundo de mi corazón hay un sentimiento.
Un sentimiento que me mantiene despierto por la noche.
El cielo es tu beso y estoy soñando.
Que te quedarás por el resto de mi vida.

Alguien a quien amar.
Alguien a quien aferrarse.
La estrella de la suerte dentro de tus ojos.
Alguien a quien amar.
Un corazón de oro.
Un corazón para siempre hasta el fin de los tiempos.

Siempre que llames yo vengo corriendo.
Consuelo tu alma cuando estás triste y triste.
Derritiendo el hielo junto al fuego.
Y colorea mi mundo todos los días.
Dos corazones hambrientos tienen hambre de amor.
Van a ganar todo el tiempo.


----------



## Hipérbole (11 Sep 2021)

Sí, hoy me he levantado "pastelón". Otros dos temas, ahora de 'Silver Pozzoli'. El primero, me encanta, ya lo subí pero repito. Y el segundo sí es "nuevo". Canciones que te quitan el mal humor, arrancan una sonrisa y tranquilizan el alma, buceando en lo más interior nuestro buscando lo positivo que tenemos, conservamos y debemos mostrar.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Sep 2021)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Esto es sólo para los que aprecian el romanticismo, la sencillez y la calidez del sonido y las letras. Tema poco conocido de 'Bad boys blue', ahí perdido entre las 10 canciones de su quinto album (1989).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probablemente el mejor grupo de la ultima epoca dorada del Italo Disco a finales de los 80.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Sep 2021)

Hoy en la radio escuche una de los Modern Talking, y me quede con ganas de volver a escuchar algunas mas. Yo diria que eran algo asi como los Bee Gees del Italo Disco, y por supuesto, probablemente los reyes en ventas de discos de este maravilloso estilo musical:


----------



## 4motion (11 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Hoy en la radio escuche una de los Modern Talking, y me quede con ganas de volver a escuchar algunas mas. Yo diria que eran algo asi como los Bee Gees del Italo Disco, y por supuesto, probablemente los reyes en ventas de discos de este maravilloso estilo musical:



Si tengo Pasion por CC CATCH podeis imaginar que tengo a MODERN TALKING como grupo de culto, Tengo todos sus discos y recopilaciones ademas de todos sus proyectos en solitario tanto de Dieter con "BLUE SYSTEM" como de Thomas en solitario.

Sabeis que el SONIDO de MODERN TALKING fue creado por Steve Benson que fue el que compuso "YOU ARE MY HEART YOU ARE MY SOUL" con Dieter? de el Aprendio el RITMO y la COMPOSICION y luego LUIS RODRIGUEZ le dio el toque que les Acompañaria hasta su final.

El sonido Falsete que llamais de los BEE GEES fue todo un acierto y lo realizaban Rolf Köhler, Michael Scholz y Detlef Wiedeke que acabaron mal con DIETER ya que nunca les dio el CREDITO que merecian y que luego formarian el GRUPO "SYSTEMS IN BLUE" fijaos en la ANALOGIA con el GRUPO " BLUE SYSTEM" que CREO DIETER al SEPARARSE de THOMAS ANDERS " la CELESTIAL VOZ de MODERN TALKING, yo me considero un FAN de esa VOZ y de THOMAS.

Os recomiendo ENCARECIDAMENTE si os gustan MODERN TALKING que escucheis "SYSTEMS IN BLUE" de los cuales como no, TENGO TODOS SUS TRABAJOS EDITADOS hasta la fecha.

Os dareis cuenta que en REALIDAD la voz de " BLUE SYSTEM es la de "SYSTEMS in BLUE" en concreto el GRAN COMPOSITOR tristemente fallecido Rolf Köhler ya que DIETER no CANTABA.








Rolf Köhler - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






Los coros ya sabeis quienes son , eran Ese MAGNIFICO FALSETE que acompaño SIEMPRE a MODERN TALKING a BLUE SYSTEM y a CC CATCH es decir Rolf Köhler, Michael Scholz y Detlef Wiedeke












Systems in Blue - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hipérbole (11 Sep 2021)

Incluso C.C.Catch tuvo sus más y sus menos con Dieter e hizo que acabaran su contrato. El último disco de ella era muy diferente al cual tenía acostumbrados a sus seguidores (productores diferentes, creo que con uno de los miembros de Duran Duran). Esto último, más la puñeta que le hizo Dieter de sacar sencillos guardados bajo la manga provocó que compitiera contra sí misma en las listas de éxitos. Le hizo un buen sabotaje, el cual la desanimó de seguir cantando y se pasó bastantes años sin aparecer. Era un 'personajillo' (un bicho) el rubio de Modern Talking.


----------



## 4motion (11 Sep 2021)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Incluso C.C.Catch tuvo sus más y sus menos con Dieter e hizo que acabaran su contrato. El último disco de ella era muy diferente al cual tenía acostumbrados a sus seguidores (productores diferentes, creo que con uno de los miembros de Duran Duran). Esto último, más la puñeta que le hizo Dieter de sacar sencillos guardados bajo la manga provocó que compitiera contra sí misma en las listas de éxitos. Le hizo un buen sabotaje, el cual la desanimó de seguir cantando y se pasó bastantes años sin aparecer. Era un 'personajillo' (un bicho) el rubio de Modern Talking.



Si Efectivamente Dieter no era TRIGO LIMPIO, no lo fue con THOMAS ni lo Fue con CC CATH el ultimo disco de CC CATCH ya fuera de HANSA y de la produccion de Dieter y Luis rodriguez y como bien dices con su aventura en UK fue su EPITAFIO yo lo sabia nada mas lo escuche, todavia lo tengo por ahi, es un disco que ODIO.

CC CATH Tenia broncas continuas con Dieter lo mismo que Thomas Anders al que sin embargo Convencio para el Regreso TRIUNFAL de Modern Talking despues de su separacion, que dicho fuera de paso ese RETORNO FUE TODO UN ACIERTO.

A Rolf le hizo lo mismo pero le llevaron a los TRIBUNALES y GANARON, os lo adjunte en el enlace de la WIKI.

Si os Dais cuenta Vereis que los titulos de las CANCIONES de SYSTEMS in BLUE os sonaran a ALGO ,que GRANDE era ROLF.

Lo ADIVINAIS? 

Fue una SACADA de POLLA en la CARA de DIETER.

A DIETER Le doy el MERITO como COMPOSITOR que EFECTIVAMENTE tiene desde LUEGO, como persona eso ya es otra cosa.


----------



## Bohdrih (11 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No solo asociada, sino llegando a casarse con el, como ya habia comentado tambien.



Entendí ese "asociada" como sarcástico, la pieza en cuestión fue saltando de altar en altar siempre del brazo de algún productor musical.


----------



## Bohdrih (11 Sep 2021)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Incluso C.C.Catch tuvo sus más y sus menos con Dieter e hizo que acabaran su contrato. El último disco de ella era muy diferente al cual tenía acostumbrados a sus seguidores (productores diferentes, creo que con uno de los miembros de Duran Duran). Esto último, más la puñeta que le hizo Dieter de sacar sencillos guardados bajo la manga provocó que compitiera contra sí misma en las listas de éxitos. Le hizo un buen sabotaje, el cual la desanimó de seguir cantando y se pasó bastantes años sin aparecer. Era un 'personajillo' (un bicho) el rubio de Modern Talking.





4motion dijo:


> Si Efectivamente Dieter no era TRIGO LIMPIO, no lo fue con THOMAS ni lo Fue con CC CATH el ultimo disco de CC CATCH ya fuera de HANSA y de la produccion de Dieter y Luis rodriguez y como bien dices con su aventura en UK fue su EPITAFIO yo lo sabia nada mas lo escuche, todavia lo tengo por ahi, es un disco que ODIO.
> 
> CC CATH Tenia broncas continuas con Dieter lo mismo que Thomas Anders al que sin embargo Convencio para el Regreso TRIUNFAL de Modern Talking despues de su separacion, que dicho fuera de paso ese RETORNO FUE TODO UN ACIERTO.
> 
> ...



Dieter Bohlen era un pieza narcisista que tuvo problemas con todo aquel con el que compartió espacio y C.C.Catch fue uno de sus proyectos al más puro estilo Frank Farian.


----------



## 4motion (11 Sep 2021)

"Magic Mystery" by Rolf y SYSTEMS in BLUE





y ahora "Magic Symphony" by Dieter Bohlen y BLUE SYSTEM



jajajajaja QUE OBSERVAN y que ESCUCHAN?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Sep 2021)

Se me ha ocurrido que ya que en cada post existe un limite de cinco videos para que se puedan ver directamente, voy a hacer el top 5 de mis canciones favoritas de la historia del Italo Disco. La eleccion es muy dificil, y posiblemente podria cambiar de idea en otro momento cualquiera para no dejar a otras muchas en el tintero, porque me gustan todos los diferentes estilos dentro del Italo Disco, aunque siempre he sentido especial predileccion por el sonido mas tirando a melodico, por delante del mas puramente tecno o electronico.

Por eso mas o menos podria ser asi:

5º- Una media balada al estilo Italo Disco, que ademas era la que marcaba siempre el inicio de la media hora de las lentas en las discotecas, cuando todavia habia la media hora de las lentas, claro esta:



4º- Si hay una cancion que representa como ninguna otra el Italo Disco mas melodico y romantico, no puede ser otra que esta maravilla con todo su poso melancolico:



3º- Siempre he sentido una gran debilidad por esta cancion, antes incluso de volverme un fan incondicional del Italo Disco, ese toque tribal le da un ritmo que la hace sobresalir de una manera especial, y supone un perfecto ejemplo de la diversidad de estilos dentro del genero:



2º- Por la cancion, y por esa manera tan sensual de cantar, es escucharla y automaticamente dar ganas todavia de volver a salir por ahi de ligoteo como cuando eramos jovenes, o cuando menos, de sentir nostalgia de tiempos que fueron bastante mejores:



1º- Y como no podia ser de otro modo, sin lugar a dudas el que probablemente fue el mayor exito en la historia del Italo Disco, temazo total que le gusta a todo el mundo que lo escucha sienta o no debilidad por este estilo musical, y con el que por supuesto di comienzo en su dia a este hilo:


----------



## Bohdrih (13 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> 2º- Por la cancion, y por esa manera tan sensual de cantar, es escucharla y automaticamente dar ganas todavia de volver a salir por ahi de ligoteo como cuando eramos jovenes, o cuando menos, de sentir nostalgia de tiempos que fueron bastante mejores:



Del proyecto "Sandra" se editó un "My Favourites" en 1999 con importantes cambios en la producción. Todos los temas del doble CD están impresionantemente mejorados.

La portada del disco recuerda a una de las lámina del suizo H.R.Giger:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Sep 2021)

Bohdrih dijo:


> Del proyecto "Sandra" se editó un "My Favourites" en 1999 con importantes cambios en la producción. Todos los temas del doble CD están impresionantemente mejorados.
> 
> La portada del disco recuerda a una de las lámina del suizo H.R.Giger:



Ya he comentado en alguna ocasion que yo siempre he sido mas admirador de Sandra que de C.C. Catch, aunque la rubia fuese bastante mas guapa, pero para mi Sandra tiene algo especial en su manera de cantar, y de ahi su dilatada trayectoria desde sus tiempos en Arabesque, pasando de la musica disco setentera hasta convertirse en toda una estrella del Italo Disco ochentero, y continuar posteriormente demostrando su talento como cantante:


----------



## 4motion (13 Sep 2021)

Un homenaje al duo Baccara y a MARIA MENDIOLA fallecida el pasado Sabado.

DEP

Su ULTIMO DISCAZO.


----------



## 4motion (13 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Se me ha ocurrido que ya que en cada post existe un limite de cinco videos para que se puedan ver directamente, voy a hacer el top 5 de mis canciones favoritas de la historia del Italo Disco. La eleccion es muy dificil, y posiblemente podria cambiar de idea en otro momento cualquiera para no dejar a otras muchas en el tintero, porque me gustan todos los diferentes estilos dentro del Italo Disco, aunque siempre he sentido especial predileccion por el sonido mas tirando a melodico, por delante del mas puramente tecno o electronico.
> 
> Por eso mas o menos podria ser asi:
> 
> ...




Siguiendo con tu propuesta y dando por supuesto que varias de las que has puesto serian tambien mis favoritas voy a tratar de no repetirme.

1º Bolero de Fancy.

Porque es imposible no escucharla y que las piernas no se te vayan solas, fue es y sera un TEMAZO.



2º BAMBINA de David Lyme

Porque era un temazo MADE IN SPAIN de un SALMANTINO sin IGUAL y porque me trae unos RECUERDOS ACOJONANTES.



3º "How OLD are You" de Miko Mission 

Sobran Todas las PALABRAS solo hay que Escucharlo y disfrutar.



4º Lady Fantasy de Max-Him

Nuevamente sobran las palabras cuando la Calidad todo lo inunda.



5º Hey Hey Guy de Ken Lazlo 

Porque es otro Temazo que me transporta a otra Epoca que estara para siempre en mi memoria hasta el fin de mis dias.


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Boney M - Young, Free And Single

Den Harrow - Mad Desire


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Italian Boys - Forever Lovers

Ken Laszlo - Tonight (Maxi Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Scotch - Mirage (Aka La Luna aka Stasera La Luna) (Mix Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Doctor's Cat - Feel the Drive (Vocal Extended)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Giusy Dej - Walking In The Night (Flemming Dalum remix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Jermaine Jackson & Pia Zadora - When The Rain Begins To Fall


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Ray Foster - Run To Me (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Danny Keith - Keep On Music


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Marcel Fobert - Rap folie (Maxi Discomix 1984)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Fox The Fox - Precious Little Diamond


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Bibi Flash - Histoire d'un soir (Bye bye les galères)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Koxo - Step By Step


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Valerie Dore - On The Run


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Richenel - Dance Around The World


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Bandolero - Paris Latino (U.S. Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Do Piano - Again (Maxi)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Gazebo - Masterpiece


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Betty Miranda - Take Me To The Top


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Digital Emotion - Full Control


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Camomilla - Queen Of The Night


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Valerie Dore - The Night (Matt Pop Remix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Ameli - New Romantic (Extended Version)


----------



## Sax Solo (2 Oct 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



Sin haber ojeado las 22 páginas de mensajes y a riesgo de que alguien ya lo haya puesto, el tema es brutal en su versión estándar pero con la Extended Version, no se como expresarlo, te sientes invencible.


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Mr. Freaky - Out Of My Mind


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Jakie Quartz - A la vie A l'amour


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Kermesse - Mrs Moon


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Max Him - No Escape


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Michael Bedford - More Than a Kiss (Extended)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Veronique Jannot - Aviateur


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Elvin - You Set My Heart On Fire


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Ranko - Happy world


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Anthony's Games - Silent Smiles [Original 12" Inch Version]


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Ram Band - Silent Smiles [Vocal Extended Version]


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

The Clocks - Wake Up (Remix Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Malibu - Lust Or Love


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Claudio Mingardi - Star (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

K.B. Caps - Catch Me Now I’m Falling (12" Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Fake - Donna Rouge


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Taffy - I Love My Radio


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Grant Miller - Wings of Love


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Torrevado - Living In The Shuttle (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Susanne Meals - Forever


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Felli - The Greatest Mind


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Primero - Oh Que Calor (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Check Up Twins - Sexy Teacher


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Cube - Two Heads Are Better Than One (Original 12" Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Angie Dylan - In The Dark


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Tommy Kerisch - Speedy Life


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Cube - Concert Boy (Original 12" Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

International Music System - Dancing Therapy


----------



## Clander (2 Oct 2021)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Con un hilo tan largo no sé si alguien a puesto a Luis Romano Peris...¡coño qué es hispano!



Nuestro propio George W. Bush. Realmente no era español, nacio en Roma y vivió en Italia, aunque si que era hijo de padres españoles.


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Facts & Fiction - Give Me The Night (Maxi Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Baby's Gang - Challenger (Original Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Savage - A Love Again


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Muriel Dacq - Tropique


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Michael Fortunati - Give Me Up (12" Remix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

New Baccara - Call Me Up (Special DJ Mix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Total Toly - The Witch Queen Of New Orleans (12'' Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Scotch - Pictures


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Bizzy & Co. - Take A Chance


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Dharma - Plastic Doll


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Scotch - Take Me Up


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

The Hurricanes - Only One Night


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Angie Care - Your Mind


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Vikki Benson - Easy Love (Balearic Remix 1983)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Images - Les démons de minuit (Version longue)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Images - Love emotion (Version longue)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Stylóo - Pretty Face [Original 12" Inch Version]


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Plastic Mode - Mi Amor


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Alyne - Over The Sky


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Mike Rogers - Just A Story


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Scotch - Mirage


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Mex - Calling You


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Ken Laszlo - Don't Cry


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Helen - I Love You


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Joy Peters - One Night in Love (Extended)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Two Girls - Another Boy In Town


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Lou Sern - Swiss Boy


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Meccano - Activate My Heart


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Kelly Brown - Only You Can (You Make Me Feel)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Thaï Break - Flowers In The Rain


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Airplay - For Your Love


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Degan - Longing For Summertime


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Fake - Frogs In Spain


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Monte Kristo - Lady Valentine (Maxi Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Robert Grace - A Dream (Dumio)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Peter Richard - Strange Desires (Extended Vocal)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Dave Merlin - Electric Nights


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Digital Emotion - Get Up, Do You Wanna Funk


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Video - Somebody (Hey Girl)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Phaeax - Talk About (Vocal Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Diviacchi - Waiting For Heaven (Original Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Moral Support - Strange Day For Dancing


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Michael Ray - Just A Dream


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

The Nick Straker Band - Straight Ahead


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Nicky & Nicky - Souvenir


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

1000 Ohm - Love In Motion


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Cube - Prince Of The Moment (Original 12" Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Fockewulf 190 feat. Fred Ventura - Body Heat


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Alan Ross - Valentino Mon Amour


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Fabian Nesti - Heigh Ho (Vocal Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

David Gray - Let's Dance Tonight


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Peter Richard - Walking In The Neon (Dub Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Mr. Flagio - Take A Chance (Vocal Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

1000 Ohm - The Claim (New Wave Mix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Kazino - Around My Dream


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Fancy - Get Lost Tonight (12" Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Hally & Kongo Band - Afrikan Man


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

T. Ark - Count On Me (12" Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Fockewulf 190 - Gitano


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Lisa - Rocket To Your Heart


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Images - Les demons de minuit


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Marx & Spencer - Stay


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Partenaire Particulier - Partenaire Particulier


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Miquel Brown - So Many Men So Little Time


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Camaro's Gang - Ali Shuffle


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Dynamic Seven - Shame Shame Shame


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Clio - Faces


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Rose - Magic Carillon (12" Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Lama - Love On The Rocks


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Fancy - Slice Me Nice (12" Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Joey Moon - Angelica (Extended Mix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Lesley Jayne - Rocking With My Radio


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Big Ben Tribe - Tarzan Loves The Summer Nights


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Thaï Break - Flowers In The Rain


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Michael Fortunati - Into The Night


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Hot Cold - Love Is Like A Game


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Frank Tavaglione - Tumidanda (English Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Call It Heaven - Dreaming (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Ken Laszlo - Madame (12" Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Psychic Interface - Dancin' In The Night


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Bruce & Bongo - Geil


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Brian Ice - Talking To The Night


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Torrevado - Living In The Shuttle (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Swan - Don't Talk About It


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Miko Mission - How Old Are You? (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

The Voyagers - Distant Planet


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Domina - You Got My Soul


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Ka-Zan - Give Me Your Heart (Maxi Version)


----------



## SNB Superstar (2 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Solid Strangers - My Delight


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Interface - Face Without A Name


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

One Two Three - Runaway (Extended)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Max Him - Japanese Girl (Remix Maxi Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Savage - Radio


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

B.W.H. - Livin' Up


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Mauro Micheloni & F.M. Band - Looking For Love


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Laban - Caught by Surprise


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Gazebo - Midnight Cocktail


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

C.C.Catch - Picture Blue Eyes (Long Blue Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Tango - Computerized Love (Extended)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Patty Ryan - (You're) My Love, (You're) My Life


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Moses - Our Revolution (We Just)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Gazebo - Trotsky Burger


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Kano - Queen Of Witches


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Lucia - Marinero


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Gazebo - Alphabet


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Savage - Time (Extended Version)


----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Oct 2021)

@Behind the Mask 

Buena maleta!

Gracias!


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Lee Marrow - Sayonara ( Don't Stop )


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Total Toly - The Witch Queen Of New Orleans


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Sandra - Sisters And Brothers


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Miko Mission - Two For Love


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Eugene - Livin' In Your Love


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Daryl Scott - I Need You Now


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Sal Wood - Heat The Beat


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Valerie Dore - The Night (Original Remastered Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Energy - Dancing In The Night


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Jo Lo - Last Call


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Rose - Magic Carillon (Vocal Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

De Gama - Sexual Fever


----------



## Kartoffeln (2 Oct 2021)

Sonido Sabadell, nens.


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Trans-X - Message On The Radio


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Boytronic - You


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Boytronic - Luna Square


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Boytronic - Diamonds And Loving Arms


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Boytronic - My Baby Lost It`s Way


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Boytronic - You're The One Who Stays


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Oct 2021)

Rudy & Co. - Mama Radio (Vocal Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Rose - Fairy Tale


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Do Piano - Again


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Valerie Dore - It's So Easy


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Solid Strangers - Music In The Night


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Video - Somebody (Hey Hey Girl) 12 Inch Version


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 Oct 2021)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Lo que pienso de lo que he resaltado en negrita es que cuando estaba en su máximo auge (1983-87), salían temas como churros (desconocidos en su mayoría, era un fenómeno semi underground); y en algunos casos, no cuidaban la calidad musical, el intérprete o bien no sabía inglés o no sabía cantar (o ambas) y las letras de algunos temas no tenían ningún sentido, lo que interesaba era sacar algún tema rápido y esperar que tuviera éxito. El resultado de esto era que casi la mitad de los temas que se llegaron a producir resultaban bastante mediocres (sobre todo a finales de los 80 se había degradado mucho), lo cual no quiere decir (y quizás esto sea subjetivo) es que este género musical se infravalorase injustamente; porque, de hecho, hay muchos temas 'desconocidos' que sí tienen calidad musical y vocal. De todas formas, aunque suene añejo o nostálgico, hasta muchos temas 'mediocres' son "buenos" si comparamos la "música" que se escucha ahora.
> 
> Todo esto lo digo sin ser de la época.



Totalmente. Es un estilo o género menor con pocas cosas dignas, pero muy divertido de escuchar, y aún más de ver. Mira el video que he puesto antes sobre el sonido Sabadell, la mayoría de cantantes no sabían ni hablar inglés, era música con una producción escasa y musicalmente muy simple, hecha en estudios de segunda, pensada para venderse rápido y sonar en las radios. Como las novelas pulp de ciencia ficción o las del oeste de Marcial Lafuente Estefania. Es basurilla, no te la puedes tomar en serio, pero tiene su encanto.









Sabadell Sound (Primera Parte)


En El Canon también queremos rodearnos de grandes firmas con el propósito de analizar el asunto Italo desde otros ángulos y tener así una panorámica lo más rica posible en matices. Para ello abrimo…




elcanonitalo.wordpress.com


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Totalmente. Es un estilo o género menor con pocas cosas dignas, pero muy divertido de escuchar, y aún más de ver. Mira el video que he puesto antes sobre el sonido Sabadell, la mayoría de cantantes no sabían ni hablar inglés, era música con una producción escasa y musicalmente muy simple, hecha en estudios de segunda, pensada para venderse rápido y sonar en las radios. Como las novelas pulp de ciencia ficción o las del oeste de Marcial Lafuente Estefania. Es basurilla, no te la puedes tomar en serio, pero tiene su encanto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que algunas eran un petardo, totalmente de acuerdo , ahora bien , generalizar diciendo que este genero musical es "basurilla" , pues no estoy de acuerdo con usted . El postureo de cara a la galería indica falta de personalidad pero te hace quedar bien con los demás, que pena.


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Gazebo - Love In Your Eyes


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

David Lyme - Playboy (12" Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Wilson Ferguson - I'm Singing Again (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Diego - Walk In The Night (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Brian Auger - Night Train To Nowhere


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Transport - Two Strangers


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

The Creatures - Believe In Yourself (Special Remix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Kano - Another Life


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Pineapples - Come On Closer


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Valerie Dore - Get Closer


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Roxanne - Give A Little Love (Maxi Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Garland - Heartbeat (Song Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Laban - Love In Siberia (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Taxi - To Miami (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Mark Tower - You Aren't Fall In Love


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

R. Bais - Dial My Number (Club Mix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Alan Barry - Come On


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Robert Grace - A Dream (Dumio) 1986


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Brand Image - Are You Loving?


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Shady - Get Right Next To You


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Glam - More Than Ever


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


>




Lain - Arriquitaun


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Elvin - You Set My Heart On Fire (12" Version)


----------



## Hipérbole (3 Oct 2021)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Totalmente. Es un estilo o género menor con pocas cosas dignas, pero muy divertido de escuchar, y aún más de ver. Mira el video que he puesto antes sobre el sonido Sabadell, la mayoría de cantantes no sabían ni hablar inglés, era música con una producción escasa y musicalmente muy simple, hecha en estudios de segunda, pensada para venderse rápido y sonar en las radios. Como las novelas pulp de ciencia ficción o las del oeste de Marcial Lafuente Estefania. Es basurilla, no te la puedes tomar en serio, pero tiene su encanto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Behind the Mask dijo:


> Que algunas eran un petardo, totalmente de acuerdo ,ahora bien, "basurilla" no estoy de acuerdo. El postureo de cara a la galería indica falta de personalidad pero te hace quedar bien con los demás, que pena.



Lo que siempre ha ocurrido con la música disco, en general, es que se la infravalora porque no suele ser "seria". La música también está para divertirse, y en los ochenta, se estilaba el romanticismo muy dulzón, algo empalagoso, pero igual eran amables de escuchar la mayoría. Calificarla de "basurilla", bueno... cada uno tiene su opinión, yo no le llamaría así, sino como expliqué en el post que me citas algunos aprovecharon el tirón que tenía a mediados de los ochenta; claro, haciendo las cosas rápido, corriendo y tratando de imitar a otros no les iba salir tan bien (resultado mediocre). Pero hay artistas reconocidos dentro de este género musical.


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Wish Key - Last Summer (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Rose Laurens - Africa (Voodoo Master)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Linda Jo Rizzo - Heartflash (Tonight)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Angie Dylan - In The Dark (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Mozzart - Devil's Randezvous (12" Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

L.A. Messina - Day Dream


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Lee Marrow - Sayonara (Don't Stop...)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Lou Sern - Swiss Boy (1985)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Secret Service - Flash In The Night (Special Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Meccano - Activate My Heart (Maxi Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Moses - Our Revolution (We Just)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Sophie - Broken Tale


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Sir Valentine - And I Love Her


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Den Harrow - Charleston


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Silent Circle - Moonlight Affair


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Cliff Turner - Moonlight Affair (Extended)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Roxana - In Your Eyes


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Michael Bedford - More Than A Kiss (Extended)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Interface - Plastic Age (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Fun Fun - Color My Love (Extended Mix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Electra - Cuando Cuando


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

John Arrow - It's Late Tonight (Dance Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

New Baccara - Call Me Up (Dj Mix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Den Harrow - Mad Desire (Extended)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Angie St. John - Hot Nights In Ibiza


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Scotch - Take Me Up (Especial Remix) (1985)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

G.J. Lunghi - Acapulco Nights


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

One Two Three - Runaway (Re-Mix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Eugene - Free Your Life


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Via Verdi - Diamond (Disco Mix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Michael Fortunati - Give Me Up


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Rudy & Co - Play The Game (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Oct 2021)

Eartha Kitt - This Is My Life


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Moral Support - Living With Passion


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Sun La Shan - Catch (Vocal Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

The Twins - Ballet Dancer (Maxi Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Paul Sharada - Dancing All Night (Original Extended Version)


----------



## Wamba (4 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Claudio Mingardi - Star (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Ameli - New Romantic (Extended)


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Mike Mareen - Agent of Liberty (12" Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Mike Mareen - Love Spy (The Badman Mix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Tasha - You Only You


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Malcom And The Bad Girls - Shoot Me


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Peter Jacques Band - Drives Me Crazy (Maxi Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Klapto - Mister Game


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Secret Lovers - Another Minute


----------



## das kind (4 Oct 2021)

malapersona dijo:


> "Modern Talking" en 2020.
> 
> Asociada con el monstruo y superproductor Mihai "Michael" Cretu, llegó a vender más discos que Madonna en muchos países.



Asociada... y casada, si mal no recuerdo. Una de las diosas de los 80, en mi opinión.

Edito: @Ciudadano 0 ya lo había comentado. Eso me pasa por no leer todo el hilo.


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Stylóo - Pretty Face [Original 12" Inch Version]


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Lian Ross - Say You'll Never (Maxi Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Gay Cat Park - I Am A Vocoder (Original Mix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

New Romantique - Shy Like An Angel


----------



## das kind (4 Oct 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Una cantante inglesa que creo que todavia no habia sido incluida:



Hazell Dean tuvo varios grandes éxitos, pero yo me quedo con éste (aunque no calificaría su estilo como ItaloDisco:


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Pancho Ballet - Dancing Shoes


----------



## das kind (4 Oct 2021)

No sé si se ha puesto ya antes (el hilo es extensísimo y muy dilatado en el tiempo). Música de aquí con producción de J. M. Cano (que alguien me corrija si me equivoco). Un one hit wonder en toda regla:


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Ventura - Touched


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Kinky Go - Gimme The Love


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Ka-Zan - Give Me Your Heart


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Jerry Co - Mathematic Dance


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Oct 2021)

Patty Ryan - Stay With Me Tonight (Maxi Version)


----------



## das kind (4 Oct 2021)

@Behind the Mask , gracias por tanta música, pero ¿podrías poner más vídeos por post, por favor? Es para no hacer tan largo el hilo.


----------



## das kind (4 Oct 2021)

Bueno, pues acepto el guante de poner 5 temas que representen este estilo. Obviamente, para un amante del ID es imposible resumirlo en tan pocas canciones... la 1ª la tengo bien clara, eso sí.

Algunas no son las que más me gustan (tendría que hacer una lista con no menos de 50) pero, por un motivo u otro, creo que son merecedoras de estar en mi Top 5:

5. _Dial my Number_ (Romano Bais). Las ha habido más exitosas, pero el estribillo simplemente me encanta, y no está tan "exagerada" de producción como otras.



4. _I Like Chopin_ (Gazebo). Hay muchas que me gustan más (quizá por escucharla tanto está "desgastada" para mí), pero reconozco que fue un pelotazo.



3. _Catch the Fox_ (Den Harrow). Representativo de esos proyectos basados en una canción pegadiza y un modelo guaperas (como Grant Miller o, posteriormente, Milli Vanilli). Esta canción me recuerda mucho a mi infancia, porque era la sintonía de un programa deportivo que se emitía en una radio de aquí (¿Radio Euskadi?).



2. _Tarzan Boy_ (Baltimora). Me pasa como con la de Gazebo, que la he escuchado tantas veces que ha perdido parte de la "gracia", pero qué duda cabe de que es un tema icónico no sólo del ID, sino de aquella época.



1. _La Dolce Vita_ (Ryan Paris). La canción que resume en sí misma el estilo, la época... todo. Los '80 en una canción y en un vídeo en cuyos comentarios podemos ver cómo han cambiado las cosas en este tiempo. Joder, la vida era... pues eso, "dolce".




Por supuesto, cometo un crimen dejando fuera a CC Catch, Modern Talking, Bad Boys Blue (Kisses and Tears es maravillosa), Sandra (su María Magdalena podría estar perfectamente en la lista)... e incluso a Azul y Negro, a quienes profeso admiración eterna (aunque no sé si los metería dentro de este estilo), y seguro que me darán ganas de editar el post y poner otros temas, pero creo que representan bastante bien lo más importante de la época.

Edito:

Aaaaaarggggh!!! Pazuzu me preñe el alma por no poner al rey del Italo: los grandísimos FANCY!!!

Si ya sabía yo que iba a tener que editar el post...


----------



## Sax Solo (5 Oct 2021)

Estoy intentando ponerme al día con la ingente cantidad de temas aportados. Mientras, me voy a arriesgar añadiendo éste, que no creo que esté todavía. A causa de este tema, Prince perdió una demanda por plagio en Italia, pues los propietarios/compositores del tema le demandaron por haber copiado su tema para The Most Beautiful Girl in the World. A mi me parece que la canción es un pedazo de tema italo disco que claramente fue tomado por Prince de forma ilegítima como base para su tema.


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2021)

Vamos a ver si os suena esto.


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2021)

das kind dijo:


> Bueno, pues acepto el guante de poner 5 temas que representen este estilo. Obviamente, para un amante del ID es imposible resumirlo en tan pocas canciones... la 1ª la tengo bien clara, eso sí.
> 
> Algunas no son las que más me gustan (tendría que hacer una lista con no menos de 50) pero, por un motivo u otro, creo que son merecedoras de estar en mi Top 5:
> 
> ...



Dial my number es una PEDAZO de CANCION que siempre me GUSTO MUCHO desde aquel MAX MIX 3 que me FLIPO.

Y en todo lo demas estoy al 100% contigo.


----------



## das kind (5 Oct 2021)

4motion dijo:


> Vamos a ver si os suena esto.



Temazo, joder. Siempre en mi pendrive del coche.

De estas chicas también este otro pelotazo totalmente bailable:



Y otro éxito, éste con una formación distinta:



Por cierto, no sabía que Spagna había sido integrante de Fun Fun...


----------



## das kind (5 Oct 2021)

Ya está puesto al principio del hilo (es un must), pero aquí tenemos el estribillo más hermoso del ID, en mi modestísima opinión:


----------



## Spem in alium (5 Oct 2021)

Eddy Huntington - U.S.S.R.

Voy a poner un tema yo. Este tema es todo un clásico del italo disco de los 80.


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2021)

das kind dijo:


> Ya está puesto al principio del hilo (es un must), pero aquí tenemos el estribillo más hermoso del ID, en mi modestísima opinión:



Con fancy levantaba yo a toda la compañía los sábados en la mili, ponía el cassete de la oficina conectado a los altavoces de los barracones con sus canciones y al menos como no habíamos podido ir de fin de semana a casa animaba al personal.

Que tiempos Jajajaja. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Behind the Mask (5 Oct 2021)

Camomilla - Queen Of The Night


----------



## Behind the Mask (5 Oct 2021)

Giak - Inside You


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Oct 2021)

das kind dijo:


> No sé si se ha puesto ya antes (el hilo es extensísimo y muy dilatado en el tiempo). Música de aquí con producción de J. M. Cano (que alguien me corrija si me equivoco). Un one hit wonder en toda regla:



Si, por supuesto que ya estaba incluido "Muñeco de Ficcion", de hecho puse varias mas de los tan injustamente olvidados Biceps. Pero no pasa nada por repetir videos ya que a fin de cuentas algunos se van borrando con el tiempo, y este hilo fue creado en el 2013.

Entre otras que ya habia incluido anteriormente de Biceps, me gustaria volver a repetir, aprovechando la coyuntura, esta otra pequeña joya:


----------



## Behind the Mask (5 Oct 2021)

Degan - Longing For Summertime


----------



## Behind the Mask (5 Oct 2021)

Tokio - You Can't Stop This Game


----------



## Behind the Mask (5 Oct 2021)

Kelly Brown - Only You Can (You Make Me Feel)


----------



## Behind the Mask (5 Oct 2021)

Katy Gray - Hold Me Tight


----------



## Behind the Mask (5 Oct 2021)

Chicasss - Mañana


----------



## Behind the Mask (5 Oct 2021)

Julie Pietri - Eve Leve Toi


----------



## Behind the Mask (5 Oct 2021)

O'GAR - Playback Fantasy


----------



## Behind the Mask (5 Oct 2021)

Dorine Hollier - Tonight...Crazy Night


----------



## Behind the Mask (5 Oct 2021)

Ryan Paris - Fall In Love


----------



## Behind the Mask (5 Oct 2021)

Taffy - I Love My Radio (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Oct 2021)

Madelin Red & Prototype - Come Back To Me (Original 12" Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Oct 2021)

Tom Hooker - Looking For Love (Extended Version)


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Oct 2021)

Haga usted el favor de reeditar cuando le venga bien sus post para agrupar las canciones en tandas de cinco, coño. Para que asi la cosa este mas compacta, que si no da pereza ponerse a ver tanto post seguido.

La madre que lo pario, por eso me habia pedido permiso para participar en el hilo el muy jodido.


----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Oct 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Haga usted el favor de reeditar cuando le venga bien sus post para agrupar las canciones en tandas de cinco, coño. Para que asi la cosa este mas compacta, que si no da pereza ponerse a ver tanto post seguido.
> 
> La madre que lo pario, por eso me habia pedido permiso para participar en el hilo el muy jodido.



No sea vago, coño!!! Usted sabe perfectamente quien soy yo , @Los Hermanos Gunter Y @Northstar que a fallecido porque se me corrompió el google chrome y no tenia la contraseña apuntada en la libreta, yo pensaba que si pero no y no me acuerdo cual era.Yo siempre pido permiso si el hilo no es mío (La madre que lo pario, por eso me había pedido permiso para participar en el hilo el muy jodido) Jajajajaja. Por lo menos es usted educado, algo sorprendente en estos tiempos que corren. No se preocupe que cuando vuelva a poner algo será de 5 en 5 en principio ¡¡Panda de vagos joder!!


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Oct 2021)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> No sea vago, coño!!! Usted sabe quien soy yo perfectamente @Los Hermanos Gunter Y @Northstar que a fallecido porque se me corrompió el
> google chrome no tenia la contraseña apuntada en la libreta,yo pensaba que si, y no me acuerdo de cual era.Yo siempre pido permiso si el hilo no es mío (La madre que lo pario, por eso me habia pedido permiso para participar en el hilo el muy jodido) jajajajaja Por lo menos es usted educado esta para regañar,algo sorprendente en estos tiempos.No se preocupe que cuando vuelva a poner algo será de 5 en 5 .Panda de vagos ,joder!!



Pero hagalo tambien con la ristra de post que lleva puestos ultimamente. Es muy sencillo, de cada cinco, elimina cuatro, y concentra a su vez cinco canciones en uno solo, que es el limite que admite. Es para no causar sensacion de saturacion, no por otra razon. Tomeselo como una simple sugerencia.

Y tampoco se trata de poner por poner, pero de todos modos, yo fui el creador de este hilo para que todo aquel al que le guste el Italo Disco participe cuando quiera. No necesitaba pedirme permiso ni usted ni nadie, porque ni el hilo es mio ni el foro tampoco.


----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Oct 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero hagalo tambien con la ristra de post que lleva puestos ultimamente. Es muy sencillo, de cada cinco, elimina cuatro, y concentra a su vez cinco canciones en uno solo, que es el limite que admite. Es para no causar sensacion de saturacion, no por otra razon. Tomeselo como una simple sugerencia.
> 
> Y tampoco se trata de poner por poner, pero de todos modos, yo fui el creador de este hilo para que todo aquel al que le guste el Italo Disco participe cuando quiera. No necesitaba pedir permiso ni usted ni nadie, porque ni el hilo es mio ni el foro tampoco.



Fíjese que cuando tenia el hilo de Synthpop me dijeron que las pusiera de una en una, yo las ponía de 5 en 5, por que si no la pagina no cargaba, y ahora resulta que al parecer si se puede poner de 5 en 5. Usted sabrá que lleva mas tiempo que yo aquí ¿Ristra de post? Los otros hilos donde he puesto es en música oldies, música inspiracional de los 80, algo en música española, francesa y latina, pero yo no los abrí y mucho se perdió al borrarse la cuenta de @Los Hermanos Gunter, la primera que tuve. Tranqui, tomo nota de su sugerencia señor C/0 (Sensación de saturación) Esto fue la causa de la aparición de jodidas ratas mercenarias infectadas de peste porque yo seguí poniéndolas de 5 en 5, no lo digo por usted, son cosas mías. Quizá mi mayor problema aquí es que voy por libre y no me caso con nadie, que no me gusta que me digan lo que tengo que hacer o no hacer cuando comparto algo y que no me tomo demasiado en serio este lugar u otros parecidos. Yo soy una persona de otra generación y esto no me termina de convencer aun que me lo hayan metido con calzador y tenga uno que andar con zapatos pequeños y dolor de pies por decisión de otros, no por la mía. B/N.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Oct 2021)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Fíjese que cuando tenia el hilo de Synthpop,me dijeron que las pusiera de una en una,yo las ponía de 5 en 5.Por que si no,no cargaba la pagina, y ahora resulta que al parecer si se puede poner de 5 en 5.Usted sabrá que lleva mas tiempo que yo aquí ¿Ristra de post? El otro hilo donde he puesto es en música oldies,española y algo en música francesa,pero yo no los abrí y mucho se perdió al borrarse la cuenta.Tomo nota de su sugerencia (Sensación de saturación) Esto fue la causa,no lo digo por usted,son cosas mías.



Yo tambien he oido a veces lo de que poniendo muchos videos juntos tarda mas en cargar la pagina. Pero de todos modos si se puede poner hasta cinco seguidos, lo prefiero asi. O al menos es lo que yo suelo hacer, especialmente si es en post donde exista cierta relacion entre unos videos y otros, para tratar de hacerlo un poco mas ameno.

Y ademas tambien pienso que en un hilo tematico de musica, cuantas menos paginas, mas se anima la gente a repasarselo de arriba abajo.

Otra cosa es uno como el de musica en general para poner lo que estes escuchando y tal.

Pero esto es un foro y aqui cada uno tiene su manera y estilo de postear, y asi debe de ser.

Lo que pasa es que en tres dias, ha puesto usted casi tantas paginas en este hilo como en los ultimos ocho años, oiga.

El otro dia cuando vi que ya estaba por la pagina 40, me quede ojiplatico. Luego claro, comprendi lo que habia pasado, que habia entrado usted a darlo todo.

Saludos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Oct 2021)

Se agradeceria que dejasen de trolear el hilo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Oct 2021)

Y remato tanda volviendo a poner un tema de este cantante aleman que me gusta especialmente por ese tono evocador que transmite:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Oct 2021)

Dentro del Italo Disco o al menos influenciadas por la moda del momento, podriamos dedicar tambien una tanda de canciones a un subgenero concreto, el de las cantantes cachondas, que hay que admitir que tambien tenian algunas cancioncillas bastante potables.

Empezando por supuesto por la gran Sabrina Salerno, que cosecho varios hits, y algunos francamente buenos:



Como no, su archirrival, Samantha Fox, o eras de Sabrina, o de Samantha Fox, aunque por supuesto yo era muchisimo mas de Sabrina, y ademas segun tengo entendido, con el paso del tiempo la inglesa se acabo volviendo tortillera:



Luego estaba la tercera en discordia, Angela Cavagna, a partir de aqui la cosa va musicalmente cada vez a menos, pero por pechonalidad que no quede:



Por no hablar de Danuta Lato, que probablemente era la mas tetuda de todas, pero ojo con este tema, que no estaba mal y que ademas sono bastante:



Y como colofon, un hit del verano del 86, de la cantante alemana Angel, que aunque no anduviese tan bien de delantera como las otras, era otro cañonazo de mujer, y por algo Luis Cobos no solo fue su productor musical, sino que se casaria con ella. _Que pasa, que pasa, que pasa pasa pasa..._:


----------



## Sax Solo (13 Oct 2021)

La banda Trans-X no eran europeos sino canadienses de Quebec pero para el caso sus temas bien podrían pasar por italo-disco.

LIVING ON VIDEO


A mi personalmente me encantan estos dos temas:
3-D DANCE


MESSAGE ON THE RADIO


Son sencillamente brutales.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Oct 2021)

Rüdiger Meng, cantante, musico y productor aleman de nombre artistico Roger Meno, y sus dos principales exitos:





Aqui interviniendo tambien como musico y productor:



Y los My Mine, que aparecieron en el 83 y ya con su primer album demostraron que el Italo Disco iba a pegar con fuerza durante toda la decada. Su primer single, se convirtio automaticamente en un exitazo y uno de los grandes clasicos de la musica electronica de baile:



Y otro gran tema del 86:


----------



## Sax Solo (23 Oct 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



Rock Me Amadeus técnicamente pertenece a versión alemana de la new wave más que al italo-disco pero a mi también me vale  Aquí abajo mi versión preferida de la canción:


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Oct 2021)

Primadonna - Flashing On The Floor (Vocal Mix Version)

Primadonna - Angel You (Extended Version)


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Oct 2021)

das kind dijo:


> Temazo, joder. Siempre en mi pendrive del coche.
> 
> De estas chicas también este otro pelotazo totalmente bailable:
> 
> ...



Y previamente tambien formo parte de las Baby's Gang, de las que ya inclui en su momento alguno de sus principales exitos. Lo curioso de este grupo formado en el 83, con un estilo de Italo Disco marcadamente electronico, es que se caracterizaba por incluir coros infantiles y juveniles, ademas de contar tambien con Ivana Spagna antes de convertirse en una de las cantantes mas exitosas del Italo Disco.

Su mayor exito en toda Europa, y ademas contando en este video con la colaboracion de los Boney M:



Otro de sus principales temas:



Y un par mas para rematar:


----------



## das kind (6 Nov 2021)

Behind the Mask dijo:


>



Madre mía, supongo que Alphaville demandaría a esta gente por plagio.


----------



## das kind (6 Nov 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y remato tanda volviendo a poner un tema de este cantante aleman que me gusta especialmente por ese tono evocador que transmite:



Desternillante la actuación de la compañía. Supongo que sus menesteres principales no serían ésos...


----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Nov 2021)

das kind dijo:


> Madre mía, supongo que Alphaville demandaría a esta gente por plagio.




Fair Control - Symphony of Love

No lo se. El caso es que la canción esta bien, similitudes aparte. Esta si es una copia evidente pues toman la base melódica de Big in Japan.


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Nov 2021)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> No lo se. Esta es mas clara pues toman la base melódica del Big in Japan.



Buenos días, señor. Me alegro de saludarle.


----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Buenos días, señor. Me alegro de saludarle.




Sandra - Such A Shame

Sandra - Such A Shame. Mp3

Buenos días @Epsilon69. Igualmente. Sandra si pidió permiso a Alphaville para cantar Big in Japan en Alemán y lo cierto es que le quedo realmente bien. También les pidió permiso a los Talk Talk para hacer una versión de su Such a Shame que le quedo muy bien. Sandra, gran artista, voz nasal preciosa e irrepetible, grandísimas canciones que son ya clásicos de los 80, belleza exótica de preciosa sonrisa, etc. Saludos.


----------



## Behind the Mask (7 Nov 2021)

C.C.Catch - 'Cause You Are Young (Maxi Version)

C.C.Catch - You Can Be My Lucky Star Tonight

C.C.Catch - Picture Blue Eyes (Long Blue Version)

C.C.Catch - Back Seat Of Your Cadillac

C.C.Catch - Soul Survivor

C.C.Catch - Heartbreak Hotel

C.C.Catch - Jump In My Car (Maxi Version)

C.C.Catch - You Shot A Hole In My Soul (Maxi Version)

C.C.Catch - Stay (Maxi Version)

C.C. Catch - I Can Lose My Heart Tonight (Maxi Version)


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Nov 2021)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> @Ciudadano 0 . ¿Eran cinco no? ¡Pues me e pasado oiga! Pero solo por dos. Saludos.



Se conoce que ahora se pueden poner mas, aunque yo creo que de momento seguire con las tandas de cinco canciones:





Koto, a los que ya les dedique un post, por ser uno de los mejores grupos del Italo Disco puramente electronico, y cuya cancion Visitors, tambien anteriormente recordaba, esta considerada como una de las mejores en la historia del Italo Disco, pero en esta ocasion pondre esta otra ya posterior de finales de la decada:



Y para rematar tanda, vuelvo a recordar a este grupazo Scotch, que ya mencione que se caracterizaban por la especial calidad de sus producciones musicales, con un sonido muy depurado y reconocido por la critica musical de la epoca. Italo Disco de muchos kilates:



Y otro tema ya incluido como uno de sus mejores exitos:


----------



## Sax Solo (11 Nov 2021)

Altísima calidad concentrada en esta página, me encantan algunos temas de Scotch y C.C. Catch

Como he visto que se admite a Falco dentro de la colección voy a aportar algunos temas que no se si ya están en las 20-30 páginas que me quedan por revisar.

Falco - Der Kommissar


Falco - Jeanny

(brutal el estribillo)
*Jeanny,* _quit_ *livin' on dreams
Jeanny, life is not what it seems
Such a lonely little girl in a cold, cold world
There's someone who needs you*

Falco - Body Next to Body

Falco en plan el más malísimo de la galaxia y la Nielsen haciendo subir la temperatura de un lugar que parece una mezcla entre la Cúpula del Trueno y la fundición de Terminator 2, bestial.

Este tema de abajo es de los años 90 y tiene un sonido bastante moderno pero lo pongo por si alguien le interesa, es una tema póstumo del año 98
Falco - Out of the Dark


Acerca de la cantante Sandra, el op añadió el tema pero me gustaría enlazar el video con el videoclip oficial, para deleite de los enamorados de la artista

Sandra - Everlasting Love


----------



## Pentotal_Sodico (11 Nov 2021)

*Teste Sciroppate - Mira Como Apestas (Factory Team Edit)

1994*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Nov 2021)

Otra de Scotch que creo que todavia no se habia incluido, como una muestra mas de lo bien que sonaban:



Y de paso tambien su tema mas famoso aunque ya lo hubiese añadido anteriormente, pero en esta ocasion con el videoclip de la cancion, aquella que se caracterizaba por lo del ataque de tos:



De este creo que ya puse alguna, pero merece la pena volver a recordarle, Mike Mareen, cantante aleman como no:





No se que tenia esta mujer, pero sin ser la mas guapa, tenia un estilazo, una elegancia, una manera de moverse, un atractivo y por supuesto una voz y una manera de cantar tan sensual, que sin lugar a dudas la hacian especial. Y como ademas se nota que aqui hay muchos que sentimos debilidad por esta cantante, vuelvo a poner otro de mis temas preferidos de Sandra Ann Lauer:


----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Nov 2021)

Linda Jo Rizzo - You're My First, You're My Last

Jimmy & Susy - Come Back (Radio Version)

Video - Somebody (Vocal Version)

Amadeus Liszt - Win The Race

Videokids - Woodpeckers From Space


----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Nov 2021)

Mauro - Buona Sera Ciao Ciao

Rose - Magic Carillon. NeX

Rose - Memories

Mandy Smith - I Just Can't Wait

Mandy Smith - I Just Can't Wait (Extended Version)


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Nov 2021)

Sobre las aportaciones de la tanda anterior, un par mas de Mauro:





Incluyendo de paso tambien el video clip original de "Buona Sera Ciao Ciao", porque estos videoclips de Italo Disco de la epoca tambien suelen tener su encanto por su tono fiestero y dicharachero:



En cuanto a Rose, aportar un par de cosas mas, por una parte, que la cantante original, Stefania Dal Pino que era la vocalista de "Magic Carillon", posteriormente pasaria a formar parte de otro proyecto musical llamado Primadonna, y que tambien sonaba asi de bien:



Y finalmente añadir que detras del proyecto musical de Rose, estaba como productor Roberto Zanetti "Savage", como no, uno de los mejores representantes del Italo Disco mas romantico y sentimental. En este tema, de hecho, volveria a contar algun tiempo despues con la colaboracion de Stefania Dal Pino para servirle de acompañamiento vocal:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Nov 2021)

Aqui estamos de vuelta para que todo aquel que le apetezca pueda disfrutar con una nueva tanda de temas de Italo Disco, empezando por uno bastante potente para poder darlo todo en la pista de baile en la tipica discoteca de pueblo de aquellas repletas de catetas impresionables:



Pasamos a una buena version del clasico sesentero "With a girl like you" de The Troggs, pero adaptada por la cantante Chriss al estilo Italo Disco:



Aqui un tema del año 86, donde en la base ritmica se produce un plagio descarado del "Maria Magdalena" de Sandra publicado justo un año antes en el 85:



Y para terminar un tema de la cantante española Rosa Maria Vendrell que ya recorde hace algun tiempo y que sono muchisimo tambien en hispanoamerica:



Pero esta vez añadiendo su correspondiente version en ingles:


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (23 Nov 2021)

me encantaaaaaaaaaaaa :


----------



## Behind the Mask (8 Dic 2021)

Toto Coelo - I Eat Cannibals

Total Coelo - Milk From The Coconut

The Twins - Ballet Dancer 
 
The Twins - Not The Loving Kind
 
The Twins - Face To Face - Heart To Heart

The Flirts - Passion

One Two Three - Another Knife In My Back

The Quick - Young Men Drive Fast

The Quick - The Rhythm Of The Jungle

The Quick - Zulu


----------



## Hipérbole (11 Dic 2021)

Como tantos temas que se han repetido es injusto no hacerlo con este gran tema, esta vez, con su letra traducida (que dice mucho) y versión larga. Disfrutadlo.


----------



## Hipérbole (11 Dic 2021)

Otra versión extendida de "Take me up" de Scocth, muy bien conseguida, me encanta los dos minutos finales.




Esta otra es una bella canción interpretada por otra bella mujer (lo mismo la de la portada es una modelo, no lo sé, pero lo de guapa no se lo quita nadie ). Estilo muy similar al de Valerie Dore.


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Dic 2021)

C.C. Catch en el grupo en que empezó en esto de la música, Optimal , en el año 1982/83.


Optimal - The Goodbye

Optimal - Kimi Gasuki


----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Dic 2021)

Sisley Ferre - Give Me Your Love

Broken Dreams - Broken Dreams


----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Dic 2021)

Caron - Out Of The Night (The First Step)

Secret Service - Don't You Know, Don't You Know


----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Dic 2021)

Glamour Station - Every Body Does It

Rene - Don't Hurt Me (Vocal Mix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Dic 2021)

M=P.B. - Co-Operation

Patty Devick - Heart To Heart


----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Dic 2021)

Art Of Love - Looking Through The Night

Mark McDean - Italian Girl (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Dic 2021)

Paciscopi - Love's Harmony

Kashmir - I Want To Be (Extended Version)

Public Passion - Flash In The Night

K. Barré - Right By The Moon (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Dic 2021)

Fantasy - He's Number One

Swan - Dont' Talk About It (Extended Version)

Angie Care - Your Mind (Vocal Version)

Body Games - Stop Love


----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Dic 2021)

Michael Maltese - It Isn´t Changed (12" Version)

Two Girls - Another Boy In Town

T.Ark - Count On Me

Nico Band - Let Is Show


----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Dic 2021)

Sandra Robinson - Music And Motion (Lonely Lovers)

The Hurricanes - Only One Night

Linda Jo Rizzo - Fly Me High (Extra Long Dance Mix)

L'Affair - Secret Eyes


----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Dic 2021)

Ms Project feat. Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita 2010 (Remake Maxi Version) Video montaje

Ms Project feat. Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita 2010 (Remake Maxi Version) MP3

Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita ( Instrumental Version 1983)

Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita (Original Maxi Version 1983)

Cuando alguien me pregunta que fue el Italo Disco de los 80 , yo les contesto, escucha este tema, Dolce Vita de Ryan Paris, una joya de canción que trasmite alegría de vivir y buen rollo. Para mi fue la canción que abandero este genero musical que tantos buenos momentos nos hizo pasar. Es posible que algún tema de los que e puesto, este repetido, pero se bien que no soy la única persona que repite temas aquí, cosa que me tranquiliza. Cuando tenia el hilo de New Wave, Synthpop, etc he incluso después y durante bastante tiempo, yo solía poner los temas como estos de Ryan Paris, el video o MP3 y debajo el nombre del grupo o solista y el titulo de la canción escritos, así es mas difícil repetir y además dejas los datos cara a algún interesado cuando el video o MP3 se borre. Gracias a todos los participantes en el hilo en especial al brother @Spem in alium por su apoyo total ¡Jajajaja!


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Dic 2021)

Un tema de lo que se denomina el New Italo Disco:



Para mi el mejor de los cantantes de Italo Disco romantico, como no, Roberto Zanetti "Savage", con un par de temas menos conocidos de su disco de 1984:





Una version en español cantada por un argentino del "Dolce Vita" de Ryan Paris:



Y para terminar un muy buen tema de Grant Miller, que suena especialmente bien:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Ene 2022)




----------



## Bye Felicia (3 Ene 2022)

Versión un poco diferente a la original


----------



## Bye Felicia (3 Ene 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


> Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita (2009 Versión)
> 
> Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita (Original Maxi Versión 1983)
> 
> Cuando alguien me pregunta que fue el Italo Disco de los 80, yo les contesto : Escucha esta canción, Dolce Vita de Ryan Paris del año 1983. Una joya de canción que trasmite alegría de vivir y buen rollo. Saludos y Gracias.



Es un himno, para mi esta en el top de mejores temas de Italo-disco.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Ene 2022)

Ya ni se carga el hilo. No puedo revisar si se había puesto esto:





*El tema más conocido:*


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



Viendo el video me he puesto a pensar que ya ni siquiera se baila como antes en las discotecas. Se ha perdido aquel estilo tan particular de moverse, aquella gracia desenfadada y al mismo tiempo tan elegante de darlo todo en la pista de baile.

Y de paso pongo unos cuantos temas mas:


----------



## Sax Solo (30 Ene 2022)

Revisarse este hilo es una tarea considerable... además ya hay unos cuantos enlaces caídos y como alguien ha sugerido, sería conveniente que además del enlace al video se pusiera el título de la canción y el grupo para así poder buscar la canción en caso de que el enlace no exista. No voy a sugerir que nadie se ponga a editar decenas de mensajes antiguos pero no estaría nada mal que se hiciera de esta manera a partir de ahora porque es una pena leer un mensaje antiguo lleno de entusiasmo en el que la persona quisó compartir un tema que puede merecer la pena ser escuchado y encontrarte con que el video no existe y no tienes referencia alguna para saber de qué canción se trataba.

Por otro lado, en breve añadiré mi selección de canciones de todo el género y derivados similares, son unas 50 canciones, todas ya subidas aquí y la mayoría descubiertas con vuestra ayuda, porque la verdad es que solamente conocía unas pocas antes de entrar en el hilo.

Por último, añado este tema español que no es italo-disco pero creo que entra dentro de las excepciones aceptadas por el compañero Ciudadano 0 y otros aportadores.

VÍDEO - LA NOCHE NO ES PARA MI


Guapa la cantante, por cierto.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Behind the Mask (30 Ene 2022)

Sax Solo dijo:


> Revisarse este hilo es una tarea considerable... además ya hay unos cuantos enlaces caídos y como alguien ha sugerido, sería conveniente que además del enlace al video se pusiera el título de la canción y el grupo para así poder buscar la canción en caso de que el enlace no exista. No voy a sugerir que nadie se ponga a editar decenas de mensajes antiguos pero no estaría nada mal que se hiciera de esta manera a partir de ahora porque es una pena leer un mensaje antiguo lleno de entusiasmo en el que la persona quisó compartir un tema que puede merecer la pena ser escuchado y encontrarte con que el video no existe y no tienes referencia alguna para saber de qué canción se trataba.
> 
> Por otro lado, en breve añadiré mi selección de canciones de todo el género y derivados similares, son unas 50 canciones, todas ya subidas aquí y la mayoría descubiertas con vuestra ayuda, porque la verdad es que solamente conocía unas pocas antes de entrar en el hilo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tomarse la molestia de echarle un buen vistazo a mis aportes aquí. Gracias por los gracias, usted me entiende. Piensa usted igual que yo en lo de poner el nombre del grupo o solista y el titulo de la canción escritos cara a algún interesado que se encuentre el video borrado. Si se a preguntado porque quito, pongo, cambio y recambio videos, no le busque tres pies al gato, son simples manías. Sin mas. Saludos @Sax Solo .


Roxana - In Your Eyes

Diviacchi - Waiting For Heaven (Vocal Extended Version)

Moral Support - Strange Day For Dancing (Extended Version)

Valerie Dore - It's So Easy (Vocal Extended Version)

Video - Fria y automatica

Video - Víctimas del desamor

Vídeo - Crimen pasional. Pepa Villalba fue una gran cantante y una mujer "preciosa". D.E.P.


----------



## Sax Solo (31 Ene 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Gracias por tomarse la molestia de echarle un buen vistazo a mis aportes aquí. Gracias por los gracias, usted me entiende. Piensa usted igual que yo en lo de poner el nombre del grupo o solista y el titulo de la canción escritos cara a algún interesado que se encuentre el video borrado. Si se a preguntado porque quito, pongo, cambio y recambio videos, no le busque tres pies al gato, son simples manías. Sin mas. Saludos @Sax Solo .



Gracias a ti y saludos, Behind the Mask

No entiendo como no está este tema repetido al menos diez veces en el hilo, posiblemente lo estuviera en las primeras páginas pero como faltan la mitad de los enlaces...

Pongo el único vídeo que he encontrado con la versión que tengo en el ordenador, que si me entero bien según wikipedia es la (original Euro 12″ mix) – 6:05 porque hay un lio fino ahí con las distintas versiones. Hay otra versión extendida pero el comienzo es diferente y a mi me gusta más el de esta versión.

CALL ME - SPAGNA


Pocas veces se rentabilizó tanto un estribillo tan simple y repetitivo

CALL ME CALL ME
BABY BABY CALL ME NOW
CALL ME CALL ME
BABY BABY DO DO DO IT
BABY PLEASE...

 un temazo en cualquier caso


----------



## Sax Solo (31 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



La original es de Silver Pozzoli, ¿no? Entonces la de Kazino con este vídeo tan loco del mismo 1985 es una versión...



En la wikipedia he descubierto que Pozzoli es la voz de este temazo de Den Harrow que ya puso alguien en el hilo

MAD DESIRE - DEN HARROW


Aprovecho para añadir este famoso tema representativo del Hi-NRG con su impagable videoclip

DEAD OR ALIVE - YOU SPIN ME ROUND (LIKE A RECORD)


Por último, este tema que puede no ser italo-disco pero desde luego está influenciado por el género

ONE NIGHT IN BANGKOK - MURRAY HEAD


y de propina la versión de esta última por una tal Robey, con caspa más que suficiente para tener su merecido lugar en el género


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No se que tenia esta mujer, pero sin ser la mas guapa, tenia un estilazo, una elegancia, una manera de moverse, un atractivo y por supuesto una voz y una manera de cantar tan sensual, que sin lugar a dudas la hacian especial. Y como ademas se nota que aqui hay muchos que sentimos debilidad por esta cantante, vuelvo a poner otro de mis temas preferidos de Sandra Ann Lauer:



Le daba un toque "melódico" a las canciones.


----------



## Behind the Mask (31 Ene 2022)

Clío - Faces

Clio - Faces (Instrumental)

Electric Youth - Faces

Electric Youth - ARAWA

Digital Emotion - Get Up, Do You Wanna Funk

Digital Emotion - Full Control

Uno de los mejores temas del Italo Disco de los 80, Faces del grupo Clío. Versión original, instrumental y una versión que hizo del mismo el grupo canadiense de Synthwave, Electric Youth del que pongo otro tema que me gusta de ellos. Digital Emotion y el tema que mas me gusta de ellos, Get Up, Do You Wanna Funk y un temazo que sacaron en 2016 aprovechando el tirón en Rusia y otros países de Europa, del Italo Disco ochentero y del New Italo Disco ,Full Control, que a mi me parece francamente bueno. Gracias a Rusia y demás, se han reeditado y editado en cd autenticas joyas del Italo Disco de los 80, algunas estaban descatalogadas y otras nunca habían salido en cd. B/N.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Ene 2022)

Vuelvo a recordar uno de los mayores exitos del genero, pero esta vez en su version extendida, merece la pena volver a poner este absoluto temazo por diversas razones. Para empezar porque es uno de los mejores ejemplos de la diversidad por la que solia caracterizarse este estilo musical, un par de italianos de Turin, que deciden formar el duo "Righeira", y en el 83 llegan y besan el santo con un tema con letra en español que automaticamente se convertiria en cancion del verano con aquel "Vamos a la playa", y en vista del exito, al año siguiente en el 84, repiten la misma formula, y vuelven a arrasar en toda Europa con aquel formidable "No tengo dinero", cuyo estribillo sea probablemente el mas recordado de toda aquella epoca. Pero es que ademas, a mi juicio, el videoclip de esta cancion, es el mejor de toda la historia del Italo Disco:


----------



## Sax Solo (4 Feb 2022)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Esta otra es una bella canción interpretada por otra bella mujer (lo mismo la de la portada es una modelo, no lo sé, pero lo de guapa no se lo quita nadie ). Estilo muy similar al de Valerie Dore.



A razón de que me encanta este tema y otros similares de Valerie Dore, comentar que es curioso lo de este estupendo tema Hold Me Tight. Al parecer es el único tema asociado a la tal Katy Gray, cuya identidad es todo un misterio incluido el rumor de que en los años 80 la cantante murió accidentalmente por la caída de una bola de discoteca, un suceso de lo más bizarro y difícilmente creible. En los comentarios de uno de los videos con la canción un usuario llamado Georgi Rusev comenta lo siguiente:

"Another great Italo stuff surrounded with mysterious circumstances. Rumors claim the unknown Katy Gray was tragically killed by a disco ball sometimes around 1987. Hmm! And as usual we don't know her real name, just that she is certainly an Italian, the producers are Italian and the song was recorded in Milano. Sounds like another Dora Carofiglio record to me, intentionally (or not) wrapped into the oldschool Jessica Jay/ Valerie Dore style (with Carofiglio’s vocals and picture of Monica Stucci on the cover) and suddenly the producers decide to "kill" her so we'll have to hire a detective to find out and reveal who actually she is. Apparently, a great marketing approach which I have to confess works astonishingly well.  "

Otro gran material Italo rodeado de misteriosas circunstancias. Los rumores afirman que la desconocida Katy Gray murió trágicamente a causa de una bola de discoteca en algún momento alrededor de 1987. Hmm! Y como es habitual no conocemos su nombre real, solamente que ciertamente es italiana, los productores son italianos y la canción fue grabada en Milan. Suena como otra grabación de Dora Carofiglio para mi, intencionadamente (o no) envuelta en el estilo vieja escuela Jessica Jay / Valerie Dore (con la voz de Carofiglio y foto de Monica Stucci en la portada) y de repente los productores dediden "matarla" de modo que tendremos que contratar un detective para averiguar y revelar quien es en realidad. Aparentemente, una gran estrategia de marketing que tengo que confesar funciona asombrosamente bien


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Feb 2022)

Kelly Brown - Higher

Modern Talking - You're My Heart, You're My Soul. Canción a la que Only You Can (You Make Me Feel) dicen que se parece.

Kelly Brown - Only You Can (You Make Me Feel). Hay cierto parecido pero Brown le dio su toque personal aparte de meter unos coros bastante buenos.

Ya que hablas de la mas que segura falsa muerte de Katy Gray a manos de una bola de discoteca, asunto que como dices, huele a marketing por los cuatro costados, yo os voy a contar la que yo creo fue la muerte real mas truculenta del mundo del Italo Disco, Euro Disco. Su nombre real era Abdulkadir Mohammed Ali Bux y nació en Kenia en 1954, nosotros le conocimos por su nombre artístico, Kelly Brown. Kelly fue un artista muy conocido en su pais y en Stuttgart, Alemania, donde estableció su residencia en los años 70. En su tierra natal cantaba versionando canciones de otros artistas aparte de bailar bastante bien según dicen los que pudieron verle. Tras lograr cierta fama, fue invitado a actuar en hoteles, radio y televisión. Ya en Alemania, se recorrió unos cuantos clubs y termino por llamar la atención de un productor de Ariola en 1975 sacando su primer single, Bring It On Home, pero no fue hasta 1980 y ya en otra discográfica, EMI Electrola, donde por fin logro lo que fue su mayor éxito a nivel internacional, Higher. Una vez conseguido el éxito internacional se dedico a viajar a su pais de nacimiento ofreciendo actuaciones de carácter benéfico para después volver a Alemania, vamos que se pasaba gran parte de su tiempo volando en avión. En España le conocimos por su aparición en el Max Mix 3 (1986) con el tema, Only You Can (You Make Me Feel) El Max Mix 3 fue uno de los mejores de la saga. En el año 1989 y tras estar mas de seis semanas en paradero desconocido, su cuerpo fue encontrado descuartizado y en avanzado estado de descomposición en el que fue su apartamento en la ciudad alemana de Stuttgart, tenia 35 años. La naturaleza de su muerte sugirió que podría haber tenido enemigos, probablemente por rivalidad musical "envidia" ,también se hablo de racismo y la que según los investigadores pudo ser la causa mas probable de su muerte, asesinato por venganza por orden de algún pez gordo ¿Por qué? ¿Por quien? Nunca lo sabremos. El asesinato de este artista nunca fue resuelto así que forma parte de la larga lista de asesinatos sin resolver.

Cambiamos de tercio. Versión Italo disco simpático verbenera del grupo Stargo del Live Is Life de Opus. 


Stargo - Live Is Life

Stargo - Live Is Life (Extended Version)


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Feb 2022)

Joder, muy interesante lo del Kelly Brown, y esa version del "Live is life" esta cojonuda.


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Joder, muy interesante lo del Kelly Brown, y esa version del "Live is life" esta cojonuda.



Lo de Kelly Brown fue algo muy sórdido y chungo. Stargo = Alberto Parodi, Andrea Tenerani y : Roberto Zanetti (Savage y tantos y tantos proyectos)


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Feb 2022)

Este tema fue producido en Francia, pero con la tipica mezcla de idiomas, en este caso ingles y titulo y estribillo en español:



Muy buen tema de finales de los ochenta con esta cantante Sheila Stewart, que me parece que todavia no habia sido incluida, "I'ts you":



Pedazo de version Italo Disco de Claudio Mingardi del "Star" de David Bowie:



Ya he comentado en alguna ocasion que uno de mis temas favoritos y por el que siempre he sentido cierta debilidad es el "Kalimba de luna" de Tony Esposito, del que los Boney M. quisieron hacer tambien su propia version:


----------



## Hipérbole (4 Feb 2022)

Sax Solo dijo:


> A razón de que me encanta este tema y otros similares de Valerie Dore, comentar que es curioso lo de este estupendo tema Hold Me Tight. Al parecer es el único tema asociado a la tal Katy Gray, cuya identidad es todo un misterio incluido el rumor de que en los años 80 la cantante murió accidentalmente por la caída de una bola de discoteca, un suceso de lo más bizarro y difícilmente creible. En los comentarios de uno de los videos con la canción un usuario llamado Georgi Rusev comenta lo siguiente:
> 
> "Another great Italo stuff surrounded with mysterious circumstances. Rumors claim the unknown Katy Gray was tragically killed by a disco ball sometimes around 1987. Hmm! And as usual we don't know her real name, just that she is certainly an Italian, the producers are Italian and the song was recorded in Milano. Sounds like another Dora Carofiglio record to me, intentionally (or not) wrapped into the oldschool Jessica Jay/ Valerie Dore style (with Carofiglio’s vocals and picture of Monica Stucci on the cover) and suddenly the producers decide to "kill" her so we'll have to hire a detective to find out and reveal who actually she is. Apparently, a great marketing approach which I have to confess works astonishingly well.  "
> 
> Otro gran material Italo rodeado de misteriosas circunstancias. Los rumores afirman que la desconocida Katy Gray murió trágicamente a causa de una bola de discoteca en algún momento alrededor de 1987. Hmm! Y como es habitual no conocemos su nombre real, solamente que ciertamente es italiana, los productores son italianos y la canción fue grabada en Milan. Suena como otra grabación de Dora Carofiglio para mi, intencionadamente (o no) envuelta en el estilo vieja escuela Jessica Jay / Valerie Dore (con la voz de Carofiglio y foto de Monica Stucci en la portada) y de repente los productores dediden "matarla" de modo que tendremos que contratar un detective para averiguar y revelar quien es en realidad. Aparentemente, una gran estrategia de marketing que tengo que confesar funciona asombrosamente bien



Gracias por este aporte.


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Este tema fue producido en Francia, pero con la tipica mezcla de idiomas, en este caso ingles y titulo y estribillo en español:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buen tema de finales de los ochenta con esta cantante Sheila Stewart, que me parece que todavia no habia sido incluida, "I'ts you":

Sheila Stewart - It's You (Normal Version 1988)

The Voyagers - Distant Planet (1984)

La melodía es la misma salvo algún pequeño matiz , la letra sin embargo es distinta. Sobre gustos los colores pues las dos gustaron. B/N.


----------



## Hipérbole (4 Feb 2022)

Un tema poco conocido, mucho más reciente, bonito y nostálgico de Pietro Paolo Pelandi (P.Lion), se llama "Remember". Tenéis que verlo y oírlo en youtube, pues su autor no permite reproducirlo en otros sitios web.


----------



## Hipérbole (4 Feb 2022)

Para los que no entiendan inglés, es de agradecer que haya traducciones de estas canciones, tan difíciles de encontrar (cada vez menos, eso sí)


----------



## Luftwuaje (4 Feb 2022)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Para los que no entiendan inglés, es de agradecer que haya traducciones de estas canciones, tan difíciles de encontrar (cada vez menos, eso sí)



Pobres, ahórrales el mal trago.


----------



## Hipérbole (4 Feb 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Pobres, ahórrales el mal trago.





No todas tienen tan mala letra, si te refieres a eso... ahora que entiendo que muchas canciones son muy pastelosas, pero es que eran así.


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Feb 2022)

Hipérbole dijo:


> No todas tienen tan mala letra, si te refieres a eso... ahora que entiendo que muchas canciones son muy pastelosas, pero es que eran así.



No todas eran de pasteleria Hipérbole, se me ocurren muchas pero esta seria un ejemplo. 

Scotch - Money Runner


----------



## Hipérbole (5 Feb 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> No todas eran de pasteleria Hipérbole, se me ocurren muchas pero esta seria un ejemplo.
> 
> Scotch - Money Runner
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 931947



Cierto. Lo que ocurre, también es un punto de vista propio, que por "culpa" de las dulzonas (aparentemente poco serias) se infravalora. Pero otra cosa, ¿qué tienen de malo el romanticismo y la elegancia? Muchos temas 'italo' lo tienen, no suenan casposillas, pero muchos se agarran a esa parte que no es tan mayoritaria. Otra cosa es que hoy en día, que reina más el mal gusto, no se aprecie. De hecho, muchos temas dicen en sus letras cosas bastante interesantes, reveladoras incluso, sean con un corte sentimental o en otros asuntos. Hasta ahora, siempre lo he defendido.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Feb 2022)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Cierto. Lo que ocurre, también es un punto de vista propio, que por "culpa" de las dulzonas (aparentemente poco serias) se infravalora. Pero otra cosa, ¿qué tienen de malo el romanticismo y la elegancia? Muchos temas 'italo' lo tienen, no suenan casposillas, pero muchos se agarran a esa parte que no es tan mayoritaria. Otra cosa es que hoy en día, que reina más el mal gusto, no se aprecie. De hecho, muchos temas dicen en sus letras cosas bastante interesantes, reveladoras incluso, sean con un corte sentimental o en otros asuntos. Hasta ahora, siempre lo he defendido.



Joder, comparado con el regueton, las letras del Italo Disco son pura poesia.


----------



## DDT (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sax Solo (8 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Joder, comparado con el regueton, las letras del Italo Disco son pura poesia.



BA-BA BA-BA BAILA BOLERO
ANOTHER DANCE FOR ME
YOU TAKE MY HEART ¡HASTA LUEGO! 

Lo increible es que al final quedaba un temazo y todo 

Siguiendo con la recopilación, me parece que no he visto este gran tema en el hilo, se parece a Tina Turner

*Rose Laurens - American Love*


y este otro tema lo pongo solamente para traumatizaros un poco con el vídeo
*Yianna katsoulos - Les Autres Sont Jaloux*

He dado al play dos veces exactas en este vídeo y en las dos solamente he aguantado hasta la mitad


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Feb 2022)

Roberto Zanetti antes de continuar su carrera en solitario como "Savage":



Grupo italiano formado en Milan a medio camino entre el synth-pop, la musica electronica y el Italo Disco, por cierto, el nombre del grupo hace referencia a un caza de combate aleman de la segunda guerra mundial:



Muy buen tema de este duo, lo cierto es que el "keytar" (teclado a modo de guitarra) tienen o tenian un encanto especial, otra cosa que ahora parece que ya no se estila tanto:


----------



## Behind the Mask (8 Feb 2022)

Fockewulf 190 - Body Heat

Ya que han puesto a Fockewulf 190, pongo otra vez la que mas me gusta de ellos, la voz es de Fred Ventura.


----------



## Behind the Mask (8 Feb 2022)

Peter Jacques Band - Fire Night Dance

Peter Jacques Band - Walking On Music

Peter Jacques Band - Going Dancin' Down The Street

Peter Jacques Band - This Night (Album Version)

Peter Jacques Band - Drives Me Crazy

Peter Jacques Band. Del disco al Italo Disco.

Detrás de este grupo están dos genios del disco y del italo disco, Jacques Fred Petrus y Mauro Malavasi. "Por cierto" Jacques Fred Petrus fue asesinado a tiros en la cabeza por un supuesto turista sueco en el club que el regentaba, al parecer tras una discusión con el mismo. No me lo creo, Colombo tampoco. B/N.


----------



## Sax Solo (9 Feb 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Peter Jacques Band. Del disco al Italo Disco.
> 
> Detrás de este grupo están dos genios del disco y del italo disco, Jacques Fred Petrus y Mauro Malavasi. "Por cierto" Jacques Fred Petrus fue asesinado a tiros en la cabeza por un supuesto turista sueco en el club que el regentaba, al parecer tras una discusión con el mismo. No me lo creo, Colombo tampoco. B/N.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 936339



Bonito submundo de oscuridad se intuye en el italo-disco. Ya hablaba el compañero Hipérbole sobre esto mensajes atrás, gran parte del género oculta y desprende un trasfondo de vicio y depravación. Claro que no es particular de este género, se encuentra en gran parte de la producción musical internacional y comercial de la época. El caso es que me encantan muchas canciones del género pero las cosas son lo que son en todos los sentidos.


----------



## Volkova (9 Feb 2022)

Me suscribo al hilo, me encanta el italo disco, parece que estas en el espacio


----------



## Behind the Mask (9 Feb 2022)

Boney M - Happy Song (Extended Version)

Boney M - Young, Free and Single (12" Version)

Borrado. Ni es el momento, ni es mi hilo. Que cada uno piense y saque sus propias conclusiones señor Solo, yo respeto toda opinión siempre que tenga algo de lógica, como la suya. Yo ya conocí la realidad de muchas cosas dándome el pertinente ostión, así que mi opinión me le guardo para mi ,y en este hilo, música italo disco y alguna curiosidad es lo que yo pondré, como ya he echo, nada mas. Saludos.


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Feb 2022)

Cambiamos un poco. Grupos y solistas que hacen un Synthpop que se aproxima en algunos casos al High Energy y al Italo Disco. P.D. Los hay también que solo son de Synthpop (Tecno pop) sin mas.


Experimental Products - Glowing In The Dark

Trans-X - 3D Dance

Miro Miroe - Nights Of Arabia

Endgames - Waiting For Another Chance

DATA - Living Inside Me

Peter Godwin - The Dancer

Pink & Black - Sometimes I Wish

Escape From New York - Save Our Love

SOHO - Remember My Name

Spectral Display - It Takes A Muscle To Fall In Love


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Feb 2022)

Cambiamos un poco. Grupos y solistas que hacen un Synthpop que se aproxima en algunos casos al High Energy y al Italo Disco. P.D. Los hay también que solo son de Synthpop (Tecno pop) sin mas.


The Quick - Zulu

Soma Holiday - Shake Your Molecules

Gino Soccio - Turn It Around

Curare - To Have And Have Not

The Clocks - Wake Up (Remix Version)

The Quarks - Mechanical (Extended Version)

Patrizia Pellegrino - Automaticamore

Escape From New York - Fire In My Heart

Vicious Pink - Cccan't You See (English Extended Version)

Peppermint Lounge - Perfect High


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Feb 2022)

Unas cuantas canciones de new italo disco/synthpop del siglo XXI.


The Sweeps - Facing The Night (Flashback Italo Remix)

Alba ft Fred Ventura - Without You

Soviet - Breakdown

Risk Risk - Disconnected Lines

Keen K feat. Kinky Roland - Touch me

Sally Shapiro - I'll Be By Your Side (Extended Mix)

Le Cassette - Electric Paradise

Mark Fruttero - Disco Silvia

Yan Wagner - Vanished

Antilles - Longing For The Spring


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Feb 2022)

Cambiamos un poco. Grupos y solistas que hacen un Synthpop que se aproxima en algunos casos al High Energy y al Italo Disco. P.D. Los hay también que solo son de Synthpop (Tecno pop) sin mas.


Fake - Frogs In Spain

Fake - Donna Rouge

Fake - Right

Fake - Rain Over The Nile

New Musik - This World Of Water 

New Musik - Churches

Thomas Dolby - Flying North

Peter Godwin - Images Of Heaven (Dance Mix)

John Foxx - Underpass

Howard Jones - Specialty


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Feb 2022)

Cambiamos un poco. Grupos y solistas que hacen un Synthpop que se aproxima en algunos casos al High Energy y al Italo Disco. P.D. Los hay también que solo son de Synthpop (Tecno pop) sin mas.


Peter Richard - Walking In The Neon (Dub Version)

Alex Fergusson - Stay With Me Tonight

1000 Ohm - Love In Motion

1000 Ohm - The Claim

Design - Fashion & Seduction

Design - Premonition

Thomas Leer - Heartbeat

Thomas Leer - Chasing The Dragon

Dial M - House of Joy

Dial M - Modern Day Love


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Feb 2022)

Cambiamos un poco. Grupos y solistas que hacen un Synthpop que se aproxima en algunos casos al High Energy y al Italo Disco. P.D. Los hay también que solo son de Synthpop (Tecno pop) sin mas.


The Twins - Satellite City

The Twins - The Desert Place

The Twins - Nights, Lights And Shadows

The Twins - Face To Face, Heart To Heart

The Twins - Modern Lifestyle

The Twins - Regret

The Twins - Gilded Cage

The Twins - New Days, New Ways

The Twins - I´m Staying Alive

The Twins - Ballet Dancer


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Feb 2022)

Grupo de culto de los 80 a caballo entre el Synthpop y el Italo Disco. Somewhere In The Night seria el ejemplo perfecto.


Stereo - Somewhere In The Night

Stereo - The Devil's Answer

Stereo - T.V. News

Stereo - No More

Stereo - Lover On The Run

Stereo - Black Jack

Stereo - The Devil's Answer (Original)

Stereo - Somewhere In The Night (Original)


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Feb 2022)

Yo diria que bastante mas cerca del synth-pop que del Italo Disco.


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Feb 2022)

Cambiamos un poco. Grupos y solistas que hacen un Synthpop que se aproxima en algunos casos al High Energy y al Italo Disco. P.D. Los hay también que solo son de Synthpop (Tecno pop) sin mas.


Moral Support - Strange Day For Dancing

Moral Support - Living With Passion

Jullan - Heart Of Love

Jullan - The River Flowing To Death

Whizz For Atoms - That Sinking Feeling

Second Glance - Shackles And Chains

Poeme Electronique - The Echoes Fade

The Pool ‎- Dance It Down

Private Image - The Game

Ryuichi Sakamoto Feat. Thomas Dolby - Field Work (Long London Mix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Feb 2022)

Camaro's Gang, Phaeax & Boytronic. Dance, Dance, Dance. 


Camaro's Gang - Ali Shuffle

Phaeax - Talk About

Boytronic - You

Boytronic - Luna Square

Boytronic - Diamonds And Loving Arms

Boytronic - (I Want To Live) In Harmony

Boytronic - My Baby Lost It`s Way

Boytronic - You're The One Who Stays

Boytronic - Recycled

Boytronic - You (Extended Version)


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Feb 2022)

Una tanda dedicada exclusivamente a lo que se denomino "el sonido sabadell", o Italo Disco español producido en Cataluña:



Esto ya es directamente Italo Disco en catalan:



Una buena prueba de que se hacia Italo Disco de mucha calidad:



Otro tema que me parece que todavia no habia salido, y que como tantos otros grabaron para la compañia discografica "Blanco y negro":



Y para terminar Xalan, que lograron un cierto exito con este tema, "Solo me muevo por dinero", que fue publicado en España y Alemania con versiones en español e ingles:


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Feb 2022)

Mas sonido sabadell.


Jules Tropicana - Welcome

Mister X - It's O.K.

Steve Clark - No More Love

Alan Cook - Bad Dreams

Tokio - You Can't Stop This Game

David Lyme - Bambina

David Lyme - Let's Go To Sitges

David Lyme - Playboy


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Feb 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Mas sonido sabadell.
> 
> Steve Clark - No More Love



En los primeros acordes me ha parecido notar cierto plagio con respecto al Easy Lady de Spagna, ademas son del mismo año, 87:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Feb 2022)

Torrevado, quinteto italiano de Italo Disco con su tema mas destacado lanzado en el 85, "Living in the Shuttle":



El trio austriaco Joy, muy del estilo de Modern Talking y sus dos principales exitos, "Touch By Touch" y "Valerie":





La version extendida del "I like Chopin" de Gazebo, con su refinado videoclip:



Y por ultimo tambien una version de Gazebo del "Tarzan Boy" de Baltimora:


----------



## Sax Solo (25 Feb 2022)

Una nueva tanda de temas que he descubierto por ahí y que creo que no están todavía aquí.

Este tema es más bien Neue Deutsche Welle y synth-pop pero como ya hemos incluido a Falco en el hilo
*Peter Schilling - The Different Story (World Of Lust And Crime)*


Brutal tema, me extraña que alguien no lo haya puesto ya pero a lo mejor se me pasó o el enlace estaba caído.
*K. Barre - Right By The Moon*


*Yvonne Koomen - Last Night*


*Kinky Go - Gimme The Love*


Hi-NRG
*Bobby O - I Cry For You*


----------



## Sax Solo (25 Feb 2022)

Estas dos versiones instrumentales se las dedico al OP que me consta es un gran admirador de estos temas

*GAZEBO - I like Chopin (instrumental version) , 12''*


*Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita ( Instrumental )*


----------



## Sax Solo (7 Mar 2022)

Tremendo clásico Hi-NRG con sus respectivos remixes
*ELLIE WARREN - Satellites*
(7'' Radio Mix) - 1985

(MKO Original)

(Euro '86 Mix)

(The Club Mix)


----------



## Sax Solo (7 Mar 2022)

Un auténtico Italo-disco en versión gótico , estupendo tema.
*Decadance - On And On (Fears Keep On) 1983*


No soy precisamente un entusiasta de este tipo de "girl bands" pero este tema de esta banda neerlandesa me gusta
*Dolly Dots - Little Angel*


Una de las integrantes de la banda en solitario, el tema no me emociona pero la chica es bastante mona
*Anita Heilker (Dolly Dots) - Don't treat me like this*


Un clásico español, por favor
*Olé Olé - No Controles*


No es italo-disco pero este tema del cantante de The Human League en colaboración con Giorgio Moroder podría pasar por ello. Clasicazo absoluto.
*Philip Oakey & Giorgio Moroder - Together in Electric Dreams*


El compañero Behid the Mask ya aportó un mensaje con varias versiones de este inmenso clásico Faces de Clio pero solamente me gustaría añadir este buen vídeo con el susodicho tema.


----------



## Hipérbole (7 Mar 2022)

El Italo-disco (eurodisco, en general) es un género musical que es como un iceberg, conocidos son como una décima parte de los temas que hay (siendo generoso), pero bajo el "océano" hay mucha más chicha. Y repito, es también muy infravalorado por dos razones:

1. Mucha gente que se acuerda de él (no toda obviamente) tiene una imagen de "casposidad" o "pasteleo" intranscendente.
2. Parte de los críticos musicales ponen a parir a la música electrónica/sintetizada porque les parece que 'desnaturaliza' a la música.

Tema a parte, son las observaciones (a veces obvias, otras no tanto) que tengamos particularmente. Yo sí creo que tiene una parte bastante oscura, pero a diferencia de gran parte de la música ochentera típicamente ostentonsa y contestataria, el Italo-disco es mucho más fino, sutil, elegante, etc. Hace falta mayor sensibilidad para ver más allá de lo aparente. Detrás de él hay muchos productores a mi juicio muy astutos, inteligentes y que durante el tiempo breve que fue 'popular' jugaron muy bien sus cartas, y sinceramente, también expresaban tanto en la música como en algunas de sus letras y videoclips su visión no desacertada tanto en temas sentimentales como en la visión del mundo que nos rodea.


----------



## Hipérbole (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marino Lejarreta (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Mar 2022)

Sax Solo dijo:


> Un clásico español, por favor
> *Olé Olé - No Controles*



Sera un clasico español de la musica pop, oiga.


----------



## Sax Solo (17 Mar 2022)

Ya habéis añadido este tema Sahara Night de F. R. David a la recopilación del hilo pero quiero compartir este vídeo bastante bueno de la película Océanos de Fuego (Hidalgo) usando la canción, creo que las imágenes dan más fuerza al tema que ya de por si es excelente. Saludos


----------



## Hipérbole (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sax Solo (25 Mar 2022)

Reescuchando temas que he descubierto gracias a vuestros generosos aportes, me llama la atención la bellísima voz femenina de este grandísimo tema, que pertenece a Stefania Dal Pino, misma cantante que del tema Magic Carillon, como ya había apuntado antes Ciudadano 0 unas páginas atrás



Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ...



*Primadonna - Flashing on the floor*


*ROSE - Magic Carillon*


luego gracias a discogs.com descubro otros dos buenos temas de Rose, pero en este caso la voz es de Elena Ferretti y produce Gianfranco Bortolotti

*ROSE - FAIRY TALE*


*ROSE - Memories*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Mar 2022)

Sax Solo dijo:


> Reescuchando temas que he descubierto gracias a vuestros generosos aportes, me llama la atención la bellísima voz femenina de este grandísimo tema, que pertenece a Stefania Dal Pino
> 
> *Primadonna - Flashing on the floor*
> 
> ...





Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En cuanto a Rose, aportar un par de cosas mas, por una parte, que la cantante original, Stefania Dal Pino que era la vocalista de "Magic Carillon", posteriormente pasaria a formar parte de otro proyecto musical llamado Primadonna, y que tambien sonaba asi de bien:
> 
> 
> 
> Y finalmente añadir que detras del proyecto musical de Rose, estaba como productor Roberto Zanetti "Savage", como no, uno de los mejores representantes del Italo Disco mas romantico y sentimental. En este tema, de hecho, volveria a contar algun tiempo despues con la colaboracion de Stefania Dal Pino para servirle de acompañamiento vocal:


----------



## Sax Solo (26 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> .



Si, tienes razón, todos los créditos para ti sin duda, Sr Ciudadano 0, en este caso concreto y en cuanto al hilo en general -que grandísimo tema ese I'm Losing You de Savage, por cierto-. Cuando escribí el mensaje ya tenía apuntados los títulos de esas canciones sacadas de este hilo pero no pensaba que se habría mencionado el tema de la cantante Stefania Dal Pino. El caso es que no es por no haberme repasado el hilo, precisamente ese mensaje tuyo tiene un zanx mio de los últimos meses  pero con tanta información ni me acordaba, si lo de tus muchos mensajes sobre Roberto Zanetti "Savage", otras veces hago uso del buscador del foro para no repetir pero esta vez me he columpiado... pero por lo menos he aportado algún tema más de Rose para complementar .

Para compensar este aburrido párrafo de explicaciones dejo dos temas de Steve Allen, ninguno es el ya archiconocido en el hilo Letter From My Heart.

*Message of Love - Steve Allen*


*The Look Of Love (I'm Burnin' Up) (Extended Mix) - Steve Allen*


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Mar 2022)

Otra cosa bastante tipica en el Italo Disco, el par de tias haciendo el acompañamiento vocal mientras estan bailando al compas:


----------



## Sax Solo (30 Mar 2022)

Más temas con la voz de Stefania dal Pino

*Angel You - Primadonna*


*The Managers - One Race*


*Quinn Martin - One More Mission*


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sax Solo (15 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Otra cosa bastante tipica en el Italo Disco, el par de tias haciendo el acompañamiento vocal mientras estan bailando al compas:
> 
> ...



Par de tias "a full" y temazo de Ken Laszlo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Abr 2022)

Sax Solo dijo:


> Par de tias "a full" y temazo de Ken Laszlo



No me extraña que las pusiesen en primer plano, menudo par de jacas y que pedazo de piernas, oiga.


----------



## Hipérbole (15 Jun 2022)

Hace justo 2 meses que no se sube nada. No creo que estén repetidos estos dos temas


----------



## Sandy Ravage (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Sandy Ravage (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Jun 2022)

Sandy Ravage dijo:


>



Esta es mi cancion favorita de Scotch, hay por ahi varios post dedicados a sus mejores temas, incluyendo por supuesto este y "Take me up", junto a algunos otros mas.

Pero ya que estamos, incluire un par mas:





Y de paso tambien la version extendida de "Take me up":


----------



## Sandy Ravage (23 Jun 2022)

Me acabo de repasar todo el hilo a saco para ver lo que hay (muy loco, 49 páginas), hay mucha cosa por ver. Mas que nada era para ver si veia un par de temitas que quiero aportar.

Droids - (Do You Have) The Force, Pt.1 del Album Star Peace. Son franceses, no exactamente Italo Disco, pero si del estilo Synth Pop, epoca del Oxygene y Equinoxe de Jarre, pero mucho más Disco. El tema es del '77. A mi me parece un temazo espectacular.


Topo & Roby - Under the ice. (1985) Estos si son genuinos Italo Disco. Un tema bastante desconocido, pero con toda la esencia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Jun 2022)

Sandy Ravage dijo:


> Me acabo de repasar todo el hilo a saco para ver lo que hay (muy loco, 49 páginas), hay mucha cosa por ver. Mas que nada era para ver si veia un par de temitas que quiero aportar.
> 
> Topo & Roby - Under the ice. (1985) Estos si son genuinos Italo Disco. Un tema bastante desconocido, pero con toda la esencia.



Ese ultimo tema "Under the ice", estaba incluido en el comienzo de este post, pero como podra comprobar, con el tiempo ya se ha borrado, asi que viene bien que usted lo haya vuelto a recordar.



Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y del mismo autor de "Comanchero" Aldo Martinelli, y tambien con la voz de Simona Zanini, este otro tema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero aprovecho para poner tambien esta actuacion, con la cantante Simona Zanini, junto a Aldo Martinelli, el productor musical tambien entre otros de ese o de "Comanchero", demostrando el gran tiron que sigue teniendo entre los mas fieles nostalgicos del Italo Disco:


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Jul 2022)

Ha llovido desde la ultima vez que estuve aquí. Bueno, llover agua, no a llovida nada por desgracia. Pongo unas canciones que creo que no se habían puesto.  


Cartoon - Never Ending Love (Ba Ma La Ma Loo)

Yvonne Kay - Rise Up (For My Love) (Club Mix)

Hananas - From Here To Eternity

Mr. Flagio - Take A Chance

K.I.D. - I Wanna Piece Of The Action

Sal Wood - Heat The Beat

Vikki Benson - Easy Love (Balearic Remix 1983)

Connie Hyland - Lovers Forever (Extended Version)

Glam - More Than Ever (Club Mix)

Interface - Plastic Age (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Jul 2022)

Como no hay dos sin tres, diez canciones mas que creo que no se habían puesto en el hilo. 


Roxana - In Your Eyes

Nicky & Nicky - Souvenir

Call It Heaven - Dreaming (Extended Version)

Dave Merlin - Electric Nights (Maxi Version)

Danielle Deneuve - Love Is Free

Joy Michael - Dancin'

Giak - Inside You

Dhuo - Walkin'

Kenny Masters - S.O.S. Fire In My Heart (Special Extended Version)

Neil Smith - Help Me Through The Summer


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Jul 2022)

Termino con estas diez canciones que creo que no se habían puesto en el hilo. Si alguna de las canciones que he puesto, ya se pusieron, podéis volverlas a escuchar o podéis pasar de ellas. 


Angry - Electric Girl

Transport - Two Strangers

Brando - Rainy Day (Mix)

Moments - The Station

Airplay - For Your Love

Energy - Dancing In The Night

Dario Dell'Aere - Eagles In The Night

Konty - Intrough The Night

Mac Jr. - Elephant Song

Lazarus - Wait


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Jul 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Como no hay dos sin tres. Mas canciones que creo que no se habían puesto en el hilo.
> 
> 
> Nicky & Nicky - Souvenir



Estupenda version Italo Disco que no conocia del temazo de OMD.


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Jul 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estupenda version Italo Disco que no conocia del temazo de OMD.



Hay otra del grupo Saxophone, que es lo mismo que decir Roberto Zanetti (Savage) La pongo pues también es buena.


Saxophone - Souvenir


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Jul 2022)

En realidad las dos son la misma version de Savage por lo que acabo de comprobar en youtube.


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Jul 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En realidad las dos son la misma version de Savage por lo que acabo de comprobar en youtube.



Si eso dicen en youtube y usted lo a comprobado, es posible. No piense que voy de listillo o soy un engreído, pues no es así, me gusta aprender lo que no se, pero le diré que, aunque suenan prácticamente igual, la de Nicky & Nicky creo que no es de Savage, la de Saxophone si. De todas maneras no me haga mucho caso, pues estoy olvidando muchos datos musicalmente hablando ¡Ya sabe! La edad. Otra versión Italo disco de otro tema para terminar. B/N.


Big Ben Tribe - Heroes


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Jul 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Si eso dicen en youtube y usted lo a comprobado, es posible. No piense que voy de listillo o soy un engreído, pues no es así, me gusta aprender lo que no se, pero le diré que, aunque suenan prácticamente igual, la de Nicky & Nicky creo que no es de Savage, la de Saxophone si. De todas maneras no me haga mucho caso, pues estoy olvidando muchos datos musicalmente hablando ¡Ya sabe! La edad. Otra versión Italo disco de otro tema para terminar. B/N.
> 
> 
> Big Ben Tribe - Heroes



No pasa nada, cualquiera se puede equivocar, pero si comprueba el video de Nicky & Nicky, en los datos de la cancion figura lo siguiente:



> CANCIÓN
> Souvenir (Vocal version remastered)
> ARTISTA
> Saxophone
> ...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Jul 2022)

Una que recuerda bastante al "Big in Japan" de Alphaville:


----------



## Behind the Mask (5 Jul 2022)

Temazo del año 1984 del señor Daryl Scott. Original y con un pequeñísimo retoque de chapa y pintura de la mano de Flemming Dalum.


Daryl Scott - I Need You Now

Daryl Scott - I Need You Now (Flemming Dalum Remix)


----------



## Hipérbole (6 Ago 2022)

Curiosa letra la de este último tema 'Ocean of crime'...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Ago 2022)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Curiosa letra la de este último tema 'Ocean of crime'...



Tenga en cuenta que el Italo Disco era la musica de moda en todas las discotecas en los tiempos dorados de la Camorra, alli entre delincuentes, putas, cubatas y rayas de farlopa.

Y de paso añado a esta cantante, pero fijese tambien que morbazo daba en la escena esta:


----------



## Hipérbole (8 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Tenga en cuenta que el Italo Disco era la musica de moda en todas las discotecas en los tiempos dorados de la Camorra, alli entre delincuentes, putas, cubatas y rayas de farlopa.
> 
> Y de paso añado a esta cantante, pero fijese tambien que morbazo daba en la escena esta:



Bueno, sin quitarte parte de la razón, se me antoja que se queda corta tu explicación. Lo bueno de algunas de estas canciones, al margen de lo musical, es el mensaje que dejan. En este caso, pienso que la delincuencia que menciona la canción abarca mucho más, no es tan concreta. En mi opinión, de alguna forma, rebajas el significado de la canción que es mucho más profundo, pues da a entender que la delincuencia mencionada es algo muy impregnado en el mundo y que nos afecta en todos los aspectos de la vida, y que por eso, es una guerra que no debe ser ignorada o dulcificada pues eso hace que bajemos la guardia y se aprovechen de nuestra confianza.

Dirás que esto es mi interpretación (cierto), pero respetando la tuya, no creo que sea desacertada (ni tampoco exagerada) la mía. Todo lo que el ser humano hace tiene un propósito, bueno o malo, pero con un objetivo. Este tipo de música me suele gustar porque es muy dulce, elegante; y en ocasiones, a pesar de lo anterior, no está reñida con la crítica y con una forma de pensar muy reflexiva, incluso cuando la temática es en el terreno sentimental, pues aunque lo disfrazan con cierto sentido del humor, dicen cosas muy realistas; y a veces, políticamente incorrectas (pero a diferencia de otros estilos de música es llevado de forma mucho más sutil).


----------



## Sax Solo (9 Sep 2022)

Llego un poco tarde porque hacía meses que no entraba "conectado" en el foro. Me alegra ver que seguís dando vida al hilo, ¡incluso está de vuelta el compañero Behind the Mask! El caso es que me encantan los temas del proyecto Valerie Dore, tanto que me he comprado el cd de grandes éxitos y todo...




Hay tan buenos temas, los más conocidos ya mencionados en el foro, que pienso que se merece una entrada para recopilarlos todos juntos por si alguien quiere escucharlos. Los tres singles The Night, It's So Easy y Get Closer son ya conocidos en el hilo pero los temas del disco The Legend son de gran calidad también. Voy a poner la lista de canciones tal como viene en el recopilatorio con enlaces a las canciones.

CD1
01. The Night
02. It's So Easy (A Version)
03. The Wizard
04. Get Closer
05. On the Run
06. The Sword Inside the Heart
07. Lancelot
08. Guinnevere
09. Bow And Arrow
10. The Magic Rain
11. King Arthur
12. The End of the Story

CD2
01 The Night (Original Mix)
02. It's So Easy (Vocal Version)
03. King Arthur (Extended Version)
04. Lancelot (Extended Version)
05. Get Closer (Vocal Version)
06. The Night (Special Remix)
07. It's So Easy (B Version)
08. It's So Easy In the Night to Get Closer (Valerie Dore Megamix)




Como parte negativa acerca del proyecto, hay bastante polémica al respecto desde hace años pues se sabe que la voz de los tres primeros singles The Night, It's So Easy y Get Closer no pertenece a la que digamos es la cara del proyecto y poseedora del nombre artístico Valerie Dore-Monica Stucchi




La voz en dichos singles es de Dora Carofiglio, cantante del grupo Novecento. Esto se reconoce oficialmente, entre el público al menos, porque tengo entendido que a día de hoy no se menciona por ningún lado por parte de productoras/editoras ni de la propia Monica Stucchi




Después en el 86 lanzaron el disco The Legend, con los temas del mito artúrico y todo eso, y ahí entró en el proyecto componiendo las letras de la canciones la cantante Simona Zanini, la de los temas con el productor Aldo Martinelli que ya ha mencionado en varios mensajes el compañero Ciudadano 0.






El caso es que no hay confirmación oficial de quién canta los temas del disco, unos dicen Monica Stucchi, otros Simona Zanini, otros que otra cantante desconocida, otros que una mezcla de todas. Aquí ya solamente hay cabida para la pura especulación pero va creciendo la opinión de que podría tratarse de un caso como el de Den Harrow en femenino, es decir, una persona que pone su cara y su cuerpo al frente del proyecto, en este caso la artista Monica Stucchi, pero que no es la persona que canta en ninguna de las canciones.

Sea como fuere, la calidad de los temas siempre va a quedar.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Sep 2022)

Gran post de Sax Solo, se agradece lo mucho y bien que se lo ha currado. Y efectivamente lo de que unos pusiesen la cara y otros la voz por detras, fue algo muy tipico a lo largo de la historia del Italo Disco, tanto a nivel masculino como femenino. Lo cual de todos modos, seria lo de menos.

Quizas el caso mas conocido fuese como no el de Baltimora y su mitico "Tarzan Boy", donde se contrato al modelo Jimmy McShane para hacer como que cantaba mientras que el que lo hacia en realidad era el tambien productor Maurizio Bassi.

Pero repasando por encima el hilo, aprovecho para volver a recordar al grupo o proyecto musical Atrium, puesto que algun video que puse suyo ya se ha borrado.

En este caso el que ponia la cara era tambien un modelo, Giorgio Conti, pero los verdaderos cantantes llegaron a ser hasta cuatro diferentes en sucesivas etapas: Gino Caria, Mauro Farina, Giancarlo Pasquini y Claudio Magnani.

Aqui sus mejores temas:


----------



## bladu (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## PAKO ÜMBRAHL (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## Sax Solo (16 Sep 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Gran post de Sax Solo, se agradece lo mucho y bien que se lo ha currado. Y efectivamente lo de que unos pusiesen la cara y otros la voz por detras, fue algo muy tipico a lo largo de la historia del Italo Disco, tanto a nivel masculino como femenino. Lo cual de todos modos, seria lo de menos.
> 
> Quizas el caso mas conocido fuese como no el de Baltimora y su mitico "Tarzan Boy", donde se contrato al modelo Jimmy McShane para hacer como que cantaba mientras que el que lo hacia en realidad era el tambien productor Maurizio Bassi.
> 
> ...



Nada, Ciudadano 0, me he beneficiado mucho de este hilo así que es un gusto para mi aportar algo al mismo.

Lo de poner "actores" para la imagen y la voz de otros para la grabación, como comentas, era práctica habitual en el Italo Disco y demás producciones de la época en la Europa continental, y yo me pregunto, ¿las producciones anglosajonas eran realmente tan auténticas o han sabido disimular o esconder mejor estos métodos? Desde luego tan descarados no habrán sido pero me cuesta creer que no hayan hecho de las suyas.

Sin ir más lejos, este gran tema que ha puesto @Behind the Mask


Behind the Mask dijo:


> Moments - The Station



Me encanta el tema pero si me dijeran que es de Madonna me lo creería... aunque lo cierto es que la cantante es una tal Gwen Aäntti






Poco conocida y tal, en Discogs aparece como corista en algún tema de Savage, entre otras cosas.

Por cierto, estupendas las versiones de Souvenir de OMD, que ya lo ha comentado Ciudadano 0


Behind the Mask dijo:


> Nicky & Nicky - Souvenir



y el de Heroes de Bowie me encanta también


Behind the Mask dijo:


> Big Ben Tribe - Heroes



En general, habéis puesto temas cojonudos, incluidos los de @Hipérbole también, que siempre aporta calidad.

Saludos!


----------



## Vellón (29 Sep 2022)

Italo Disco. Der Glitzersound der 80er (2021) - IMDb


Italo Disco. Der Glitzersound der 80er: Directed by Alessandro Melazzini. With ABBA, Daniele Baldelli, Claudio Casalini, Frédéric Chopin. This audiovisual work is the narration of what the musical genre Italo-Disco represented in the 80s.




www.imdb.com


----------

